# Win your Wishlist: Holiday 2010 - $2250 in prizes! (All given away)



## SmokinWaffle

Could we just say "100$ towards X", if the actual item is over $100? in guessing so as it's just a cash prize?


----------



## Gizmo

Some filters for the DSLR
Sound card
Cable sleeving kit

***Edit***

Based on what was said in the following post by Chipp, let's go with:

New ATX motherboard instead of the current mATX board


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Could we just say "100$ towards X", if the actual item is over $100? in guessing so as it's just a cash prize?










That works. Yep, just a $100 cash prize.


----------



## 420Assassin

i need a new monitor would like a led one or led backlit.. It prob would cost more than $100usd but would help out .. My 17" HP Pavilion MX70 CRT one needs a break have had it for years but still works no issues with it...

EDIT : here thumbnail of my monitor and setup


----------



## Snoopykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Could we just say "100$ towards X", if the actual item is over $100? in guessing so as it's just a cash prize?










This.


----------



## AOwpr

$100 cash if possible please.









Thanks OCN.

Edit: Deus Ex Human Revolution & Homefront.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


That works. Yep, just a $100 cash prize.










In that case, I'd like $100 towards purchasing a Corsair 700D so I can fit my Â£300~ loop with a 480Rad in without too much hassle, as I currently have nothing that will take a 480, so my loop is useless until a point when i do, then I get my loop up and running as soon as I can, hopefully before the new year. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Onions

100 dollars towards my families media center pc (a nice small black box case)

ps you guys are great here with all the contests







im so proud to be part of this awesome community


----------



## Epona

$100 towards a WC loop.


----------



## Cerberus

Cash towards a new GPU


----------



## xToaDx

$100 towards

  AV-40s
thanks!


----------



## tonkpils37

$100 to go towards a Corsair H70 since every post I make tends to be having issues with cooling my processor.


----------



## Cata1yst

Id like a Microcenter special 60gb SSD if possible, or a Phobya 200mm rad. Or cash towards a 600t. 
If not maybe a standard black widow with the newegg discount for 50$?

Please santa? ive been a good boy this year...


----------



## gr8terevil

$100 towards a Razer Black Widow Ultimate would be fantastic =D.
My roommate just got one and it's a beautiful keyboard.


----------



## Morizuno

$$$ towards a mushkin callisto ssd


----------



## Phaedrus2129

$100 toward a 6850. My 4870 doesn't handle games at 1080p all that well, and doesn't overclock worth crap. I've had the same GPU for two years; longer than average I'm sure.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Would love a NZXT Cryo LX to cool my laptop with for better overclocking.


----------



## Revained Mortal

$100 towards more RAM due to a lack of it with various apps


----------



## loop0001

have to say that everyone that helps run and maintain this forum, not to mention it's members.. gave me all the knowledge i have about my home computer and modding.

so thank you.

wishlist tho... yay!







WATERCOOLING

wanting to get a whole cpu loop and then later add a gpu to it after i buy it.

want to get the XSPC rx360 and xspc dual bay res first!

you're all awesome


----------



## Munkypoo7

$100 towards a decent 32-40GB SSD would be my requesty


----------



## Willanhanyard

$100 Toward a Razor Mamba mouse please







. Gotta love that OCN








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;11661630*
> and we can't forget better weather for overclocking.


Not if you're in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## sn0man

Hoping for $50/$100 toward a major storage upgrade!
Quote:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136514


----------



## soundx98

$100 towards a Corsair H70
Just need to get into water cooling this year and it seems like a great place to start


----------



## whitesedan

A couple high flow CFM fans and a HD sound card would be nice


----------



## Sodalink

$100 towards:

Monitor or
New router that would let me enjoy online gaming or
a SSD


----------



## Electric

I would love to have $100 cash towards the SSD in my build!









Also, thanks OCN for this very generous opportunity to give up to $100 away, I really appreciate your kindness for holiday gifts!


----------



## tombom

100 bucks towards an H70. My H50 leaked. :[


----------



## xBISHOPx

$100 towards an SSD







.


----------



## jfiaff

Sennheiser HD555


----------



## nbrider88

$100 towards a set of klipsch promedia 2.1










I have been wanting to pick them up forever, but some bill always pops up I need to pay!


----------



## Cpyro

Amd radeon 6970


----------



## wontonforevuh

Nice another huge giveaway.

Anyways here is what I was thinking about getting myself for Christmas: a nice ASUS Xonar DX!!!!!!!http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132006

or a decent gaming headset, I haven't decided. My rig is fine the way it is.

Nevermind thought of a way better idea this money could go towards. So I'm back home from college and my home computer is a piece of crap (Windows 2000, 1gb ram etc...). For Christmas I'm deciding to build them a cheap, but better PC in the neighborhood of $400. Therefore, $100 could go a longn way in helping me do this for them.









In this vein, I'm gonna need some help.

Thanks again OCN.


----------



## Moltar

$100 towards a new set of GTX 580's.

Got to upgrade some time and every little bit helps!


----------



## Kick

100 dollars towards new cpu cooling
50 dollars towards new headphones


----------



## robchaos

$100 to put towards a trip to NYC in January


----------



## rpsgc

A new DVDRW drive
A powered USB hub.
A surge suppressor.

December 22th will mark the 3rd anniversary of me being here on OCN, that would coincide perfectly with this, do you not agree?


----------



## AdvanSuper

$100 towards GPU fund


----------



## Sakumo

Can I just have a $100/$50 giftcard to newegg?









If not, ummm... A SG02.


----------



## Capwn

$100 towards my dream case,,







Da Box..









Running caseless sucks IMO..

Good luck to everyone , and Happy Holidays


----------



## Frazz

An SSD Drive or $100 towards a beast PSU


----------



## G33K

Cash towards saving for my gaming desktop ^.^

Thank you, good luck to everyone else!


----------



## tian105

This is great idea..
I would like hundred dollars to buy a teddy bear and ship it to my gf.. A giant one.
We are in a long distance relationship and she wants something to hug while she sleeps. 
i know this sounds ridiculous but hey, a wish is a wish.

Happy holidays guys!


----------



## dropkickninja

Planning on setting up a loop during winter break so some funds toward that would be great







Love this site!


----------



## IntelLover

$100 to a Mechanical Keyboard like a Flico! Would love to try one out and see what the raves are out.


----------



## AyeYo

$100 towards another GTX470 for SLI would be awesome!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tian105*


This is great idea..
I would like hundred dollars to buy a teddy bear and ship it to my gf.. A giant one.
We are in a long distance relationship and she wants something to hug while she sleeps. 
i know this sounds ridiculous but hey, a wish is a wish.

Happy holidays guys!


 Aww,







, that's such a nice gesture, all the best to both of you.


----------



## kill

$100 toward a new case(cramped eMachines=NO airflow) or HDD(80 gb is tiny as -bleep-) or $50 for some RAM perfer'd G.Skill


----------



## CRosko42

$100 towards a cable sleeving kit an a noctua d14


----------



## Dragoon123

$100 towards a new hard drive for my laptop


----------



## wtomlinson

$100 so i can get my feet wet with watercooling


----------



## dude120

XSPC RX360 Triple 120mm Radiator


----------



## Cykososhull

$100 towards an SSD


----------



## HSG502

Corsair H50/H70 please (which ever is cheaper)

+ 2 of those new Zalman ZM-SF3 fans would be nice if the price is right.

Or if it doesn't cover it, then money towards those =]


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$100 or even $50 towards an X-FI Express card/ X-FI Go USB dongle for my Laptop lol .

Happy Holidays to all !

Cheers!


----------



## driftingforlife

$100 or $50 towards some more RAM so i can use virtal box more or to get a shiny new crutial 64gb SSD or towards getting another GTX470. thank you


----------



## razorguy

You buy me one of these and I'll handle the second

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hegp58.html


----------



## Floy

$100 towards some new memory.







I would like to get some nice G.Skills or Corsairs. Even $50 would do.

Thank you very much for this chance!


----------



## tier

Money towards either Crucial SSD or a case for my new build would be stellar... still feeling torn between the Lian Li PC-9F and the Fractal Design R3.


----------



## jach11

$100 FOR A MONITOR TO 420Assassin







He deserves one!!


----------



## thisispatrick

$100 to a Logitech G27. I feel so empty playing racing games on the keyboard.


----------



## MaCnRYdER

$100 toward a hard drive or ssd or psu and get rid of this IDE 40gb


----------



## Xyxyll

Wow what a really thoughtful contest. The only thing I have on my Christmas list is a Thermalright Venomous X CPU cooler. $50 towards that would be a dream come true.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## HobieCat

$100 or $50 towards another GTX 460 for folding.

Thanks OCN


----------



## philhalo66

ASUS M4A77D so i don't need to deal with constant shut offs. and 2 packs of Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 for MOSFET Cooling


----------



## zhylun

$100 towards a new video card for my sig rig. I'd like to be able to play my games with smooth framerates.

OCN is the best. <3


----------



## Virinious

$100 toward to my new HTPC would be awesome!
Thanks and Happy Holidays! =)


----------



## BNT

$100 towards a new computer chair. Mine broke, now i'm sitting in a foldable camping chair.
$50 towards an Xbox 360/PC compatible headset.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

$100 towards a camera that's better than a 5 year old 6 Megapixel Cybershot


----------



## Breakbeat

I wish for a Corsiar H70 cpu cooler


----------



## fazio93

$100 toward a new pc case and quality mouse.


----------



## Segovax

I would really appreciate $100 towards a new water cooling case for an upcoming Classified/SLI 570 build.


----------



## nubz

I'll take $100 or $50 towards another 6850 for Crossfire!


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I don't know what I want. I'm serious. I think I'll just take the money and spend it later on an Ivy Bridge or Bulldozer build once they come out. I need the money







.

Edit - to put it simply, $100 to my first build which I postponed to next year's black friday.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'd like a 2Tb Western Digital Green Drive for my server.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Awesome!

$100 towards an SSD, or a ThermalRight Silver Arrow!

Please Santa?


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Cash towards either a new video card or CPU


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid*


Awesome!

$100 towards an SSD, or a ThermalRight Silver Arrow!

Please Santa?










Who's the Santa on OCN? Who's paying for this?


----------



## jam3s

$100 towards more system ram, a 2x2GB Kit of PC2-6400


----------



## turtleslikejohn

100 cash going towards a new computer case (still deciding) and probably Arctic Silver (the thermal paste I used was utterly terrible)
Thanks overclock.net


----------



## gymenii

Any $$ towards an SSD, or to jump start my upgrade to Core i7-950









Thanks a bunch OCN!


----------



## franz

Dear OCN,

I have been a very good boy this year.







Can I please have a new KVM Switch and DVI cable. I promise to leave out milk and cookies for you this year.

Thanks,
franz


----------



## reflex99

I need $100 towards a 6950.

thanks OCN


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Dear OCN,

I have been a very good boy this year.







Can I please have a new KVM Switch and DVI cable. I promise to leave out milk and cookies for you this year.

Thanks,
franz


LOL. Wow. What if santa doesn't want milk and cookies but wants some bacon and soda? We won't know if he's santa if he becomes skinny.


----------



## reyesjr

$100 towards a new case. My old case is an NZXT Apollo and I'm missing the front window that it comes with. The problem with this is that I have a 11 month old son that likes to run around and mess with stuff so I have to try and put this case in a way where he wont put his hand in that window. I have an H70 in the drive bays so there is a fan right in the front. thanks.


----------



## sccr64472

Hmm, I guess I'd use $100 towards the purchase of 2 new 24" monitors. I really hate 22" monitors, but the hate hasn't reached a level high enough to pull the trigger yet


----------



## zouk52

Nice!
I'd love $50 for a Delta fan and fan controller, along with some thermal paste


----------



## PrimeSLP

lazer lights for my case (blue ones)
blue dye for my WC loop
a couple of 120mm blue LED fans


----------



## iambald

$100 for the acquisition of a new keyboard would be nice. I'm operating on a 5 year old Microsoft wireless piece of crap.


----------



## JMCB

I'd use the $100 to go towards a real water cooling system. This H50 is junk compared to the real thing.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iambald*


$100 for the acquisition of a new keyboard would be nice. I'm operating on a 5 year old Microsoft wireless piece of crap.


Thanks for an idea. I want a DasKeyboard Model S Professional Silent. I've been a good boy. Even my first trimester grades prove it. Straight A's.

Thanks!


----------



## KillerBeaz

$100 towards an xspc rasa kit for my i7... can finally be able to crank my Oc higher and contribute more for team 37726 and JBC


----------



## Allenssmart

$100 towards an ssd


----------



## n1helix

Need $100 for an SSD


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

$100 towards:

23.6" ASUS Monitor
Overclock.net appliques for my new car


----------



## Blueduck3285

Supplies for sleeving. Figured I would give my new system a new facelift and try to get some better air flow with some much needed sleeving and cable manage ment.

Also looking to get a BR drive for HTPC.


----------



## ttaylor0024

It would be nice to upgrade my Video Card/get an SSD. Maby I will get lucky


----------



## zune

Need a new hard drive! Thanks!


----------



## Skoobs

100 towards a folding farm PC. want want.

plus my GF can use it when she is here to play games with me.

i would put it on my list but my parents would scoff, and im already not getting upgraded parts for my PC (asked for a 460 and a SSD)


----------



## tkl.hui

$100 towards a WDTV Live to go with the LCD TV that my dad has finally gotten. (Had only tube TVs up until now)


----------



## paardvark

Ooh! I'd use the $100 for my GTX 460 fund! I'd love a video card.


----------



## ReverbDP

In please








As it wouldn't have to be computer related, i'd put money won towards getting me some clothes.


----------



## Chalderm

$100 dollars towards some tidy work for my rig 
Cable Sleeving 
New Fans
Cathodes


----------



## vonVanir

Mionix NAOS 5000 7 Buttons USB Laser 5040 dpi Mouse $84.99 + RAZER Kabuto Mobile Gaming Mouse Mat$19.99 a little over the 100 mark but I'll make up the rest


----------



## NewAtOCing

$100 towards raid 0 SSD for OS drive!


----------



## Yogi

$100 towards an SSD!


----------



## Bobobearx

100 dollars towards gaming mouse pad/ new keyboard


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I am in for money towards gtx480 or gtx580 if I can find one.


----------



## AgentHydra

wow... I love OCN so much








I've been wanting to get some new speakers for awhile but I'm completely broke so its never goina happen.


----------



## theonedub

$100 to get me on the way to a Corsair 600T


----------



## Digigami

My current wish list is pretty simple.. I need a pump, and a couple cpu blocks... $100usd would certainly help


----------



## BlankThis

I would appreciate $100 towards a GTS 450/GTX 460 to fold more efficiently.


----------



## Dark Volker

I could use the extra cash to mod my H50 CPU cooler with a 240 radiator.

My E8400 C0 takes a lot of volts for 4.0GHz and the stock H50 just isn't enough to keep it cool.

Another upgrade I have been thinking about is a 90GB SSD to replace my 3x mechanical drive RAID0.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Audio Technica ATH-AD700's!

From

  Amazon (Free Super Saver Shipping!) Under 100$!

Thank you!


----------



## Blostorm

100$ towards a full cover block for my GTX 570.

OR

Good pair of headphones

OR

SSD


----------



## ljason8eg

$100 towards an SSD.


----------



## riflepwnage

$100 towards my next case 900 getting cramped


----------



## cramos88

I would gladly appreciate $100 towards a Tri-Channel DDR3 Corsair Dominator RAM


----------



## Mike431635

Me wants an SSD!!


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

I need the $100 in order to buy a new GPU in fact 2 5770's CF!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## zodac

$100 so I can get myself a new case... then I can buy myself a motherboard and replace this hunk of junk.


----------



## Tig.

$100 for Ultimate Ears SuperFi 3 Studio please!
Or $50 Klipsch Image S2, if $100 is too much.

New IEM's please! My ear phones broke recently








Thank you Santa!


----------



## RyuTakezaki

I'm saving up for another Asus 23" monitor and new headphones.


----------



## Maxxa

100 Towards a new PSU

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16817151087

I've developed expensive tastes hanging around here...


----------



## OutlawII

100 bucks would help out with a new 3d monitor. Ho Ho Ho


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

$100 towards a GTX 5XX!


----------



## Sun

$100 towards a new set of tires.


----------



## rpgman1

$100 towards the Roccat Kone[+]. It finally appeared at Performance-PCs and I want it really bad to replace my aging G9. Just got back into PC gaming after losing 360 and PS3 this year due to 'technical problems'.


----------



## kow_ciller

$100 toward a Kingpincooling Tek9 Fat


----------



## b0z0

Well, I don't have a system due to financial issues when the timing chain on my car decides to skip timing. Had to spend 4k towards my car. $100 would go towards my parts for my new build that I'm saving up for. tired of posting on my htc hd2 phone.


----------



## Lefty67

$100 towards a new SSD


----------



## Blue Marker

$69.95 for an XSPC RX240 radiator. Thank you for the opportunity and good luck to all contestants!

EDIT: Oops, I don't think you will be giving exact huh. Then $50 towards an XSPC RX240 radiator.


----------



## Alfwich

$100 towards a new case. Thanks overclock.Net for being great!









-or-

$50 towards a Black Widow Keyboard.


----------



## Mongol

$100 towards the water cooling gear that's going to put a dent in my wallet.

Thank you, Overclock.net. Your 'Bravest' have gotten me through some serious kinks.


----------



## pioneerisloud

If I were to win, any and all funds would go towards a new GPU that doesn't have the word XFX on it. Probably would be bought right here off the OCN marketplace too. It would also likely be my only present this year. Other than my GPU not working, I'm perfectly content with my rig (getting a new screen for doing a computer build soon).


----------



## yomama9388

Cash prize towards 6970









Thanks for doing this for everyone!


----------



## gdawg33

$100 for a new gtx 470 would be awesome.


----------



## ZTempo

$100 towards a ND-H14 and the rest for Sandy bridge in 2011.

Great contest


----------



## SlackerITGuy

$100 towards:

Thermaltake FrÃ*o
Artic Silver 5 Thermal Compound


----------



## Dilyn

Definitely $100 to go towards a nice headset (HD555's?) and some powerline networking equipment so I can attempt to get better speeds








Spare cash to go towards water cooling gear!

OCN, you're so awesome


----------



## labbu63

$100 dollars toward helping to pay for a sound card and a fan controller


----------



## sequencius

$100 towards a nice case for my new Foxconn Destroyer build!


----------



## xd_1771

My $100.. well, I'd like to put it towards a new 2TB hard drive for my HTPC project. I can't think of anything else to spend this money on (unless saving for AM3+/Bulldozer in 2011 counts







). Would appreciate any help









Cheers from Manila!
-xd


----------



## Paradox me

$100 towards a new desk.

Thanks


----------



## spartacus

My wishlist for my computer that I would apply $100 towards is:

2x Samsung F4 320GB's for RAID0
1x (well, I'd take 2x







) Dell U2311H monitors

<3 OCN


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Would wish lists need to be reposted, or will a single post suffice?

Should I win, I would like to have this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121036

I have a basic 2.1 setup. This would be a nice upgrade...


----------



## jp27

nice, OCN ftw


----------



## slash129

$100 towards speakers or a pair of new headphones that actually work.

Happy holidays.


----------



## Sam1990

$100 towards a GTX470







.

Thanks!


----------



## Polska

$100 towards an HSF. Not decided which, but likely Venom X or Noctua nh-d14.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Damir Poljak

I need some headphones, sooo... thank you


----------



## MAXX3.3_Esq

100 dollars toward a 450gts for folding


----------



## yakub0

$100 cash prize please as I have yet to decide what it is I would like in that range


----------



## Oneironaut

$100 dollars towards a SSD. I know I don't have a lot of posts because I mostly just lurk around and read other posts, but just wanna say you guys are awesome for doing this (even if I don't win).


----------



## -iceblade^

$ 100 for 1x Intel X25-V SSD









thank you OCN nevertheless - it's awesome here


----------



## manifest3r

Kingston HyperX T1 Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 RAM for $85.99

The RAM would help take a load off in After Effects


----------



## animal0307

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16815116015

This please. I need to make room under my desk and get rid of my old htpc


----------



## KarmaKiller

An OCN lanyard, and maybe a nice sound card...


----------



## Faraz

$100 towards DSLR (Nikon D3000 or Canon XSi).


----------



## metro

An NH-D14 or Archon to replace my CM 212+!

Happy Holidays OCN!


----------



## RedFox911

100 cash would be great! thanks ocn!


----------



## Freakn

$100 towards a water block for my 6870 so I can overclock it without needing earplugs


----------



## kingtiger888

I would like the $100 cash prize please!

Thank you for this wonderful offer OCN!!


----------



## louze001

I need a gts450 which can be found for $100 for more ppd!


----------



## vspec

$100 towards an xspc rasa 750 would be great.


----------



## bucdan

$100 towards a new HDD setup!


----------



## onoz

$100 put towards a Core i5 750/760

or

$50 put towards a Core i5 750/760

I promise to buy from an OCN member if I get this prize money!


----------



## Ninjastryk

$100 towards an X-Mas HTPC build for my folks....which I probably should start soon...LOL.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## LiLChris

Techbench
Multimeter
Soldering Iron
GPU Pot

Could use that for benchmarks so I can get myself & OCN some more points on HWBot!









Or towards a 24" to replace my 19".


----------



## kyle2194

$100 going to a sandy bridge motherboard would be amazing.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

$100 ~ Turtle Beach TBS-2114 Earforce HPA2 5.1 Surround Sound Headset 
$50 ~ Turtle Beach Ear Force Z2 Headset

Need to stop waking the children >_<


----------



## Fusion Racing

$100 towards an OCZ Vertex 2E would be really helpful!


----------



## Nv1si0n

I need a new graphics card.


----------



## adizz

$100 for a new GTS 450, my 8800gts has not been able to keep up with the latest games.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## pencil364

$100 towards a 5xx series in the new year!


----------



## dreadlord369

$100 bucks toward Monster Turbines.


----------



## hapgil121

i would like to use $100 for a 60 or 64 gb ssd


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Must say I cant think of anything I really need so $100 would go as a prize in next years Chimp Challenge.


----------



## ExperimentX

$100 towards a much needed second monitor!


----------



## SpankyFantastic

A 3 silverstone fan filters (my scout gets soooo dusty)
A CM 212 + cpu cooler
1 Yate Loon 140mm fan
2 Yate Loon 120mm fans
Nzxt 24 pin extension
Nzxt 8 pin extension

And that is my wish list. Thanks OCN, happy holidays.


----------



## Relevant Wing

60Gb SSD


----------



## GapTroll

I would put the winnings toward a new CPU, and probably a motherboard as well as mine has been deemed garbage by about a dozen people on here (I just can't figure out why.)

Reason being I'm starting to get BSOD, I've spent some time trying to figure it out and so far all of the information I've gathered is pointing to CPU.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Ghostcracker

i would like 30$ for Razer Goliathus Fragged mouse pad


----------



## Jyr

$100 towards a new laptop for college.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I could use 100 towards my case mod that I am starting after xmas.


----------



## Huster

I would love to be able to run my OS on a SSD, any amount would go a long way!


----------



## kidwolf909

Wowee! This community has been having so many giveaways I can hardly believe it!

I would love to have $100 to get myself a second rad and an XSPC GPU block


----------



## CTRLurself

Any money towards a microATX HTPC case or an mATX mobo for said computer.


----------



## Spartan8

This forum is the gift that keeps on giving









A new backup hard drive - WD - 1TB.


----------



## GeforceGTS

$100 towards a SSD or a second 460 would be awesome


----------



## nakiki

I need money towards two 1TB Samsung Spinpoint f3's please.


----------



## travva

$100 towards a shiny new black widow ultimate


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Wish...or dream.....Either way I have been saving and repairing(PCs) for the past few weeks so I can get 1 of 3 GTS450 cards to add to the folding farm. I hope all the winners enjoy the Holiday and gifts from OCN. This is the best group of PC nutzzz I know of(Besides myself). Thanks to all the Admins and Mods for the great work this yr. Ohhhh one more thing....Go team OCN fold away.

Chuck D
Fold On....


----------



## JohnDProb

buy a friend a new psu


----------



## crazyap7

$100 towards buying an A-Robot
http://www.arrickrobotics.com/arobot/


----------



## Brandon2142

$$$ towards new mobo/cpu


----------



## andyroo89

$100 towards my car insurance or tires.


----------



## Compaddict

I would love to have $100 to help me buy water blocks for my new GTX570's, or maybe a new keyboard since my letters are disappearing.









Thank you even if I don't win. OCN is a great site to be a part of.


----------



## FauxFox

$100 towards my older brother's future computer.

I've learned everything I know about technology from OCN, seriously you guys have grown up with me. This all eventually paid off when I built my own PC last summer. Teamed with my new creation, I was then able to truly try out a lot of the stuff I've learned here. A beautiful overclock, a make-do case mod (my H50 wouldn't fit so I just cut everything out rofl).

My older brother now wants to build his own PC with me so we can game together.

I know. It _is_ a cool story, bro!









But srsly dood. anything would help.


----------



## SKI_VT

Dearest OCN,
I'd like $100 towards a x58 LE EK Motherboard Water Block
Or $ 100 towards a Razer Black Widow Ultimate








Thanks Santa OCN
Ski


----------



## Dibbs

$ 100 towards either an ssd or a blu-ray drive.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KG363

A new case (still deciding) and I'll be buying part of a PS3 for the family so this could help cover that.

Good luck to all!

Thanks OCN


----------



## Nick529

Money to buy a new laptop battery and cooler for some overclocking

or

to buy a new pair of headphones or mp3 player.
P.S. I love you overclock.net, even if i don't win


----------



## RonB94GT

$100 twards a 1090T Please.


----------



## EVILNOK

$$ towards a new case. I have all the parts from my old socket 939 build and am going to put them together for my 7 year old daughter whenever i get a case for them. Used my NZXT Trinity from that build for the new 1 as I couldn't afford a 100% new build.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

100$ Towards HD 6950.


----------



## /Fail

$100 towards a new 890FX mobo.


----------



## JY

Money towards a new motherboard. Iv been with out my pc for 4 months


----------



## yakuzapuppy

I'd like to add to my "New DSLR Fund" if I'm lucky enough.


----------



## t0ni

I would buy a new motherboard (X58) for my brother, his EVGA 750i sli ftw failed twice! and is ready to go i7 so I can show him to start folding for OCN as well!!!


----------



## Racersnare21

$100 towards a 6990 (when they come out of course)


----------



## Jocelyn84

$100 towards Seasonic's new X-760 or X-850.


----------



## teajayyy

Would love $50 to help me pay for some new speakers so im not stuck with these...


----------



## iamwardicus

My goodness: Either another set of 4gb G.Skill ECO DDR3-1600 -or- Corsair H70 CPU cooler -or- a new router; ASUS RT-N16 -or- a little cash to go towards new speakers as I have a crappy set of Harman/Kardon's -or- a little bit towards an X6 processor or a new 5xx series graphics card . As always - Thank you OCN for the great opportunities!

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## [Adz]

I'd put it towards compression fittings, colour anodising, finding the right socket cap screws and a new rad. xD


----------



## Speedma11229

$100 towards Fantom Drives GreenDrive Pro 2TB USB 2.0 / eSATA External Hard Drive.


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

I would love some ad700 headphones








annnnnnnnnnnd maybe a 980x with custom made gold gamma ray emitting motherboard to fit 100 of them, quantumSLIed gtx580's cooled by lasers that go to absolute 0, a rolls royce car filled with super-cooled liquid helium to keep these smoking babies a little on chilly side, also direct the river near me so i have enough power to run a 20,000gigawatt power supply cause i always like to over do it by a couple watts to be on the safe side, go dig up Einsteins body and shove his brain into the ram sockets for some nice memory power,and if ur still being generous, i would love a candy bar and maybe a girlfriend that doesn't think im a total nerd, money buys love and if you can't find a couple of those things Skynet would be the next thing on my wishlist

ocn ur the best!!!!!!!


----------



## daltontechnogeek

100$ towards fixing up my little brothers computer or buying him a new one, he definitely needs it more than I do with that old Dell dimension 1100 of his.


----------



## overclockingXTC

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W to replace my HEC PSU


----------



## bluedevil

Any money towards a monitor upgrade.


----------



## bluedevil

Edit, Money for:

Make that another GTX470 for some sweet SLI action and folding goodness!


----------



## oko93

I have to deal with using a core 2 duo 1.86ghz and 2gb ddr2 ram for my self atm with a ati 5450. This $100 would definately come in handy








sorry if I don't post much, but alot of people here are much better at answering questiongs then me


----------



## geoxile

100 towards a new set of cans








That way I can listen all that awesome Christmas music! Yea!


----------



## universeis42

$100 toward my 5750 so I could









them.


----------



## nate911

$100 would be great to go towards a new set of cans for me.







Either DT880 or HD650. Thanks OCN for the generosity!!


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm needing more storage in my machine. I'd like to go for $90 for a 2TB storage drive.

If not, Mass Effect 3!


----------



## jammo2k5

I'd buy a new power supply for the mothers xmas prezzie so i can get her off this old dell


----------



## ibfreeekout

I'm definitely in for this.

I would put $100 toward an H70. I'm getting the NZXT Phantom for Christmas so I plan on doing a new build shortly afterwards


----------



## werds

100 bucks towards a better 1156 motherboard for my wifes rig -the last motherboard I was testing went kablooey!


----------



## Argosy

$100 towards a nVidia GPU for folding


----------



## Forsaken_id

$100 towards a GTX580 for me.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

$100 for a new quad core processor


----------



## RJ_985

100$ for compression fittings and other miscellaneous items that add up so quickly!

Keeps me from take the plunge. (water-cooling pun intended)


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate911;11664075*
> $100 would be great to go towards a new set of cans for me.


No prostitutes for sale online, bub.


----------



## Microsis

How cool is this???

$100 towards a flight case for my Kontrol S4


----------



## eclipseaudio4

MagiCool XTREME Nova 1080 Radiator

Thank you OCN!!!


----------



## buste2

$100 towards a Nook Color eReader!


----------



## LinksKitKat

I wish to have this processor because my current one gets way too hot on flash games, getting up to 80C, this is the one I want so I can actually use my computer

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103871


----------



## Sean Webster

$100 towards a GTX 570 for gaming and folding or SSD

Or $50 towards a new camera lense or SSD.









Or $25 towards a fan controller.


----------



## Redwoodz

Need a Phenom to play with or a new set of Avexir 2000Mhz RAM to really see if they are Elpida chips in there.Avexir AVD3U200000902G


----------



## Brenslick

Gelid Icy Vision 2 for my 6850
and any extra cash would be nice


----------



## EpicPie

100 dollars towards a legit WC loop or getting a new monitor to replace mine that has a ton of dead pixels where my windows taskbar is.


----------



## DJLiquid

Would like to get a new tripod - something sturdy and light weight ... would put it toward that or a 2nd mcp355 for my rig


----------



## Geglamash

I'd love to put $100 towards a new desk! Or starting a water cooling loop!
Regardless, I think all the free stuff OCN gives out is just plain _awesome_.


----------



## murderbymodem

$100 would be a great start towards buying a nicer lens for my new Canon 60D. Or could buy me a new desk chair as mine is getting a bit flat and ripped.

A huge thank you to Chipp, and any other higher ups at OCN who worked to throw this together. I think it's amazing that you give so much to this community.


----------



## christian_piper

Awesome! Thank you OCN!

$70 request here.

I would like $70 for a laptop hard drive- Western Digital Black 500gb. The extra space as well as speed would be wonderful! I at first wanted Windows 7 but the below is my first draft of this post, which explains why I decided against it. If I was given the money for the hard drive I could also pay for windows 7 if need be.

So I do not own windows 7 for my sig rig- I have just been using linux on it. (My university copy of 7 expired when I had to reinstall windows and I cannot get a new key..) I have just been using my laptop with an Nvidia 3100. For games I would LOVE windows on my desktop..

FIRST DRAFT OF POST:

I would like $65 for Windows 7.

So I do not own windows 7 for my sig rig- I have just been using linux on it. (My university copy of 7 expired when I had to reinstall windows and I cannot get a new key..) I have just been using my laptop with an Nvidia 3100. For games I would LOVE windows on my desktop..
NOTE- If I won I would wait- there is a chance the free Windows 7 program will be reavalible at the start of January, so it would be stupid to buy 7.

If that is the case, I would like $70 for a 500gb Western Digital Scorpia Black for my laptop- it would give my laptop more room and speed. I use my laptop all the time for school related uses.


----------



## Buddharoxor

Money towards DVI cables to replace occasionally-flickering VGA cables.

Happy holidays everybody!


----------



## SimpleTech

$100 for either a new chair, another section to my L-shaped desk, or savings for a new monitor.

Would love to get my basement finished but I'm going to need more than $100 to do that.


----------



## calavera

Awesome indeed! $100 towards a gtx570 for me!


----------



## Baldy

Wow, pretty awesome giveaway here.









I'm looking at getting the Rasa kit for better overclocking, as well as a new case to handle the kit, which would finally be able to retire my long suffering Lexa S.


----------



## razr m3

Sound card

Thanks for the contest


----------



## jmay66

100$ towards a new motherboard. My asrock x58 keeps BSODing all day. Please and thank youh ^_^


----------



## just_nuke_em

$100 towards a better mobo.


----------



## uncholowapo

I would really love to get a head start on saving up for a Bulldozer CPU







But that's just my conceeded side









What I really want is to buy my mom a spa massage equaling $100 bucks if you please


----------



## jackeyjoe

$100 towards WC'ing gear. Thanks for this opportunity OCN


----------



## Tchernobyl

100$ cash prize towards repaying the bill I have on newegg preferred account~


----------



## crashed97tsi

$100 towards a SSD









Thanks for the great contest. Don't know what I would do without OCN.


----------



## awaizy

Ooh, I need a new CPU...perhaps a Phenom II X2 560!
Thanks.


----------



## avalon

$100 towards a Razer Black Widow Ultimate

Sexy keyboard...mmm


----------



## tindolos

50 dollars toward new speakers!


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks OCN for this awesome opportunity! I'd like $100 towards a system overhaul. I've been waiting and saving for Bulldozer to make the jump from my DDR2 setup to a DDR3 setup.


----------



## Turgin

I'd like to replace my crappy OCZ Obsidian memory with some G.Skills or Corsair. So, $100 towards a 2 x 4GB DDR3 kit from G.Skill or Corsair.


----------



## groundzero9

$100 towards a SilverStone FT03 when it comes out. Thanks.


----------



## Taylorsci

100 towards a new monitor!


----------



## admflameberg

100$ towards a COOLER MASTER Storm Scout , moved into a new house last month. in up with a small room and can hardy fit my current case in it.


----------



## phaseshift

im in! gimme gimme gimme


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I want some new 2.1 desktop speakers this year....
Logitech Z313
$40 + shipping
My current speakers are my desktop speakers from 12 years ago

I would love to get an SSD and use the $100 toward it. My old 250GB HDD holds back my computers performance.
This would fit in the $100 bracket if I was selected for that


----------



## sgr215

I'd use the $100 towards building a HTPC. I already have everything except a case and a CPU for it so $100 would pretty much finish off the build for me.









As always, thanks a lot for doing these giveaways OCN. This is the only forum I'm a member of that does this sort of thing!


----------



## dudenell

100$ towards a 120 or 160gb intel ssd


----------



## kade.sirin

$100 towards a new EVGA x58 FTW3


----------



## Higgins

$100 towards my first mechanical keyboard.









Thanks Chipp, you're the best!


----------



## YouWin

$100 towards a single gtx 580









need to look out for dx11!


----------



## Varjo

$100 (or $50) towards my new NAS/Linux Server build.


----------



## solar0987

100$ towards a new water cooling pump and some sleeving







actually 100$ towards this would be better








http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-750-RX240-CPU-watercooling-kit-pr-4779.html


----------



## Thrive

$100 towards feeding gabe newell more money due to christmas sales


----------



## Blooregard

With a $100, I would put that to a new widescreen monitor.


----------



## goat

$100 towards some gentletyphoon fans


----------



## accskyman

I'd put the money toward the build I'm making for my kids, found out yesterday the motherboard I've been stowing away as a spare is bad.









Awesome contest btw.


----------



## CarFreak302

$100 towards a new graphics card! My 9800GT is starting to feel its age


----------



## mbudden

This sounds great. Thanks Chipp.
but 100$ for a Q6600 to do some folding.


----------



## raisethe3

$100 toward a new graphics card as well. My 8800GT is still in the process of figuring what to upgrade next.


----------



## Commended

$100 towards buying a GTX470 so I can actually get to play some games on my new monitor without lag.


----------



## AdmRose

New Megahalems Rev. B for my sig rig
Left for Dead and Left for Dead 2 from Steam

Equals about $100


----------



## Sickened1

I would love a nice blu ray drive to watch movies on


----------



## lob3s

$100 towards a new iPod Touch, mine broke during the summer (stupid dock connector







)


----------



## mr. biggums

$100 or anything towards these mushkin blackline 6GB kit


----------



## mrfajita

$100 towards watercooling parts.
I love these giveaways!


----------



## thiru

Woot! thanks OCN









I'd buy either this used GTX285 I'm eying or get some headphones.. probably Shure SRH440.


----------



## whipple16

really need a new keyboard after the girlfriend had a "accident" with a hot cup of coffee







RIP Lycosa









Will donate whatever is left over to a post in this thread!


----------



## buddyboy

Wow I love OCN!

$100 towards an SSD or Noctua NH-D14 cooler.


----------



## Dude5082

In!

$100 towards switching to Watercooling


----------



## SinX7

$100 towards a new Headset







Thanks!


----------



## mav2000

100 USD towards a new 120 GB OCZ Vertex 2.


----------



## videoman5

100 For 2x Accelero S1s
and the rest in a Newegg Gift card.


----------



## supra_rz

100 towards new ssd







!


----------



## herkalurk

$100 to help me get a new motherboard and DD3 ram to unlock that 4th core


----------



## Sooner348

$100 towards a reliable power supply!


----------



## ounderfla69

32in HDTV for my HTPC
I7-950
couple of atx cases
6GB memory
4-2TB hdds
4-3TB Hdds
2-500GB laptop hdds
256GB SSD


----------



## dannyyboii

$100 cash prize


----------



## Evermind

$100 towards an SSD


----------



## Machiyariko

$100 to buy a large storage HDD.
Thanks.


----------



## brian015

My wishlist consists of a Dell U2410 so $100 towards that.

Good luck to everyone and happy holidays.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

One of my 8800 GT's died on me last week and the other one is going downhill fast, so I would love putting some money towards a GTX 470. All my other money is consumed in school books and projects, so $100 would go a long way in making my computer usable again.

Thanks!


----------



## rxsocal

$100 towards a new Corsair H70 so my cpu can get below 90c when folding. Happy holidays!


----------



## Wheezo

$50 to put towards Fallout NV.


----------



## koven

$100 towards my loop, compression fittings are expensive!


----------



## c00lkatz

c00lkatz

Would like a new CPU block and pump...mine are a bit outdated!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## waar

$100 towards a rosewill rk-9000 keyboard

dad's been offering it to buy it for me, but his work is low and i dont want to take the little money he gets.


----------



## magicmike

100 dollars towards a GTX 570


----------



## Mikecdm

$100 towards some old S775 chips to torture


----------



## DuckieHo

I would like $100 to expand my wifi network to cover two houses.... and a G9x mouse for me!


----------



## bobfig

1st i wanna say thanks for the chance to enter.

Now to the good stuff. If i get chosen i would like to get a new lian li pc-a05.

$99.95
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=315&products_id=25178&zenid=296b52e392a965648737c63f76b8d2d3


----------



## max302

http://www.spiderholster.com/#spider-pro

Too bad it isn't 110$, I would have gone for the entire system.


----------



## Fossil

$100 cash towards another GTX 460 for folding.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

$100 towards building a custom desktop so I can get back into gaming, going to be needing just about everything.


----------



## DiNet

100$ towards XSPC rasa kit.


----------



## CiX

$50 for a normal graphic card~


----------



## Quantum Reality

$100 towards an i7 870


----------



## Monkey92

$100 towards a Corsair 800D :3


----------



## W_Tillmans

$100 towards a Happy Hacker Pro 2


----------



## Slick Slab McKnab

$100 toward a new case! Need moar airflow and proper cabling sexyness!


----------



## TheReciever

$100 towards my Embodiment of Zeon Worklog

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/885454-worklog-embodiment-zeon.html


----------



## ShortySmalls

i would love to finnly get thre best gpu instead of always getting mid range ones months after they come out, a GTX 580 would look awsome in my rig, but i only have $350 cash and being 17 and in school i don't get to work to much.


----------



## col musstard

$100 to a new ssd


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

$100 Towards i7, so I can fold and get those -bigadv


----------



## captain_clayman

i want 100 bucks for games! or you could just get me borderlands game of the year edition and fallout new vegas (and battlefield bad company 2 vietnam if you can fit it in there







)


----------



## airdraft

100 bucks towards more RAM need more than 3GBs


----------



## skatpex99

I would put the $100 dollars towards fixing up my little brothers rig. It needs a little TLC.


----------



## kaxel

$100 towards a water cooling loop.


----------



## robert125381

wow verry generous!!
-newegg gift card
-sleeving kit
-new keyboard or mouse anything that will replace my current garbage








thanks for the opportunity


----------



## JoshuaaT

$100 cash towards a new laptop for school.


----------



## Pencuri

$100 towards a new GPU.


----------



## TurboTurtle

$100 towards a better tri-channel set of RAM, I'm getting held back by these OCZ's!


----------



## SprayN'Pray

$100 towards a SSD


----------



## Player_2

My holiday wish list.

1.) My very first SSD. (time to give the velociraptors some help) 99usd at the egg!

A-DATA S596 Turbo AS596TB-64GM-C 2.5" 64GB USB 2.0 & SATAII Internal / External Solid State Drive (SSD)

I love you guys @ overclock.net


----------



## Sainesk

$100 towards a GTS 450, since my ATI card isn't great for folding.


----------



## eternal7trance

I would love to put the money towards a new mouse because the one I have doesn't work well.


----------



## shiarua

$100 towards some new IEMs

I'm thinking Klipsch S5i's


----------



## Draggin

50 dollars would be nice.
Thanks for this Christmas giveaway.


----------



## lilraver018

$100 dollars towards a SSD.


----------



## skier

50 toward or 100 for a used ASUS or Gigabyte 775 overclocking board


----------



## cc_brandon

$100 to put towards a motherboard so I can finish my 970 build


----------



## Frank08

Thanks OCN!
I would like so money towards an SSD.


----------



## bootscamp

100 dollars that I can use to buy my family presents.

Thanks OCN.


----------



## BenRK

I would like something to go towards a new video card for my rig. My 3870 is showing its age, and I would like to comfortably go with a dual monitor setup in the near future.


----------



## Nexus6

$100 towards 1/7th of the soon-to-be-released 6990


----------



## muels7

I would like $100 towards another folding video card. Thanks OCN! I am soo glad I found this website last year. You have helped me in so many ways.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I love OCN









I'd definitely love a $100 cash prize towards a SFF i7 setup. My Q9550 is starting to bleh with batch-editing 15MB images, and I can't find any good OCing S775 motherboards.


----------



## H3||scr3am

a black Sake Bomb $98 USD

http://www.sakebombstore.com/


----------



## Bedo

$100 towards a new keyboard, mouse, or speakers.

OCN is the best! Thanks.


----------



## cenpuppie

100 bucks for borderlands expansions and mass effect 1 and 2! That's my wishlist


----------



## the.FBI

$100 towards a water cooling loop.


----------



## Live_free

$100 Towards another Monitor.


----------



## bfeng91

100 bucks for...

AD700,
Part of a new 5870,
A new monitor,

Or maybe just some brewski's :]


----------



## Special_K

If I were to get 100 dollars, I would want it for a new case. Everything in my case costs more than the case itself.
There are people on the forum that are worst off than I am complaining about a case. I think that someone that lost a component (gpu/cpu) due to power surge or natural disaster should get it instead of me.


----------



## Tucker

i'd like $100 for water cooling, right now all i have is an h70, while its good, still doesn't compare to real water cooling.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

$100 towards a new HDD at least 7200rpm, ANY!









I just want to say I recently join OCN to be an active user. I usually just browse around threads to hear the lastest and greatest, from someone needing help to the fresh tech that's coming out.


----------



## Skylock

$100 towards a CPU waterblock replacement - (EK Sup. HF Full Nickel)









Thank you and happy holidays everyone


----------



## cory1234

$100 cash towards SSD







. <3 *OCN* > all other forums


----------



## Stensby

$100 towards an SSD, anything less for a game.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks OCN!!!

$100.00 toward a new 1366 board.


----------



## Darkapoc

100$ Towards a new power supply to replace my fail xpower 585.


----------



## Micam93

For myself? Any amount towards a new DS; I'm satisfied with my computer at the moment at this resolution. Oh! A decisive mind.









If it's okay? Any amount towards a birthday present for my brother and mother, and a Christmas present for my girlfriend.









Merry Christmas, take it easy, and thank you.


----------



## Yumyums

Thank you for doing these prizes









Something I've been needing for quite a while is a case, I've been using cardboard box's / test benchs and I want to settle into something more permanent.

My submission is for the 100$ category,http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196


----------



## imadude10

Definitely a FiiO E7 USB DAC/Headphone Amp or maybe a nice big 16gb SD card for my Cowon.









Thanks OCN!


----------



## XAslanX

Any cash towards a 6850 would be extremely helpful as 512MB of Vram is showing it's age.


----------



## Jzkillzone23

100 bucks for a new processor im a student and cant afford a new one








Thanks OCN


----------



## Darkcyde

Any money toward my future 2TB RAID 1 storage array would help immensely.


----------



## daxer305

Razer Blackwidow
or
R.A.T 7
or
Steels series 7H headset.


----------



## MoonTar

The only thing on my PC wishlist right now, a SSD!


----------



## PolishNProud

$100 toward new textbooks for next quarter ...


----------



## Guerrero

Um, $100 towards the dfi 790fxb sitting in the for sale section here? That would be crazy awesome.


----------



## h0thead132

Money towards my list, sounds good to me

a sound card by creative, a 2.1 speaker system and a new mouse and keyboard are on my list for this year

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=12903191


----------



## pvp309rcp

Thank you Chipp and OCN for the great contests/prizes...

Currently trying to save up for SANS DIGITAL TowerRAID


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Money towards my water loop so i can get the best stuff and not worry about it dieing.

XSPC RX240 - 66
Enzotechnology 1/2" Angle Rotary Fitting - 45Ú - RHF-G1/4-12-45Ú - 8
Enzotechnology 1/2" Angle Rotary Fitting - 45Ú - RHF-G1/4-12-45Ú - 8
Enzotechnology 1/2" Angle Rotary Fitting - 45Ú - RHF-G1/4-12-45Ú - 8

total= 90 then id say 10 for shipping so right at 100.


----------



## Arkuatic

$100 towards Corsair AX850


----------



## CreepyDan

Logitech G15 to match my g9x!


----------



## Skylit

$100 towards another sound card.


----------



## manumanok

Any amount (hopefully 100







) to help pay for a 6850, this 5570 is temporary and friend wants it back soon and I have no GPU to run on.








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150515&cm_re=6850-_-14-150-515-_-Product

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST! I am 100% proud to be a part of OCN


----------



## {Unregistered}

Can we enter if we don't have paypal?


----------



## lemans81

$100 towards getting my wifes laptop back up and running(new hdd, memory, and wireless card).


----------



## thisizbrian

new sound card is on my list
gtx 580 x 2


----------



## burwij

$100 towards an s775 quad and a new PSU would be fantastic.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

$100 Towards a SSD, as my hard drives will be donated to a friend.


----------



## Drenlin

$100 for/toward a 5770

Or $50 for a good mouse

Or $25 for a fan controller

Awesome contest, thanks guys!


----------



## Ocnewb

$100 toward new vid card for new build. Thanks OCN!







.


----------



## srsparky32

$100 towards a Das Keyboard would be fantastic.

heck even $50 would help out a ton with the das keyboard.

or $25 for another san ace 1011 to assist my airflow.

thanks OCN, hope i win


----------



## Sno

I would love $100 to buy myself another 460 for SLI.

Thanks Santa (OCN)!


----------



## bigal1542

$100 towards a sound card that I have been dying for for the last year, but me being a poor college student has always stopped me









This would be a dream come true!


----------



## esocid

$100 towards an Android Tablet, which will be decided after CES.


----------



## lusvi

i just want a quality cooler and complete with a fan so i can begin to overclock.

cpu/case fan: 20$
cpu cooler: 50$ or 80$?!


----------



## Nexgen

Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 7


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;11662013*
> Aww,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that's such a nice gesture, all the best to both of you.


Thank you sir


----------



## ohzer0

this router has given me 6 good years but its time to upgrade


----------



## hoth17

$100 towards another gts 450 for folding


----------



## Mr.Pie

100 for my 4 way classy block pls


----------



## Aaroman

a high wattage modular power supply


----------



## biaxident

$100 towards for a new Power supply or some quality RAM!

Happy Holydays!


----------



## majikmaynayZ

I <3 OCN!

My wish list:

1090t
G9x
MSI 5850
WD Black 500gb x2
Antec CP-850
X-Fi Titanium
Sennheiser HD555

Thanks for the awesome giveaway.

Edit: $100 or $50 towards any of those items on my list. Thanks again.


----------



## Zeva

new sub! i stole the one from my parents home theater system!


----------



## linkin93

Cool I'm in, New Hard drives


----------



## bob808

I wish for gt5 for the ps3 and a new controller-
that game looks to be good and I love me a good racing game









Happy Holidays OCN!


----------



## Iching

I would love to get $100 towards HiVi Swan m10 speakers for my wife. These are the most beautiful speakers ever made.


----------



## Poseiden

$100 towards a 2nd XFX 5770 for my first ever duel gpu build.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447

Or! Towards a new CPU cooler the Noctua NH-D14 for my new Phenom II X6 1090T!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018

And last towards another set of 4gb OCZ Black Edition RAM!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496


----------



## Dr.X

100 towards G19
or
100 towards an air brush so I can do some nice mods.


----------



## TestECull

100 dollar would help a ton with either more harddrives for BttH (This caviar black is nice, but I'm liking these high-longevity AV equipment drives) or those upper ball joints my truck needs. Haven't decided which, though if I win the 50 dollar prize most likely the ball joints.


----------



## mnishimura00

100 towards a new rig. My computer is showing its age!


----------



## tagurtoast

Some new Gskill Ripjaws for my little brothers computer:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_914&products_id=16020

(He forgot to buy ram for his computer so atm im lending him 6gb of my hyperX)


----------



## Liighthead

$100 towards new motherboard <- my one hisses under load >.< $100 + xmas money would be our to upgrade this.. as i proably get $50 left over from xmas.

OR

$50 towards a new hhd.. 1tb are like $70ish. happy to pay the rest :] my ones getting a bit old.. starting to die

good luck to all









OR $100 towards paying off my gf's bracelet ( useing xmas money. already and dont quite have enough )


----------



## EfemaN

I simply want to grab an electric duster for my computer. Back in Minnesota, in my meticulously cleaned and regularly vacuumed home, my rig would barely see any dust, even with all the airflow it sees. I'd have to whip out the compressed air can once every couple months, at most; and even then, I wouldn't do much.

Now that I've come to the dorms at college, my filters get covered within a couple weeks; parts get a layer of dust; my graphics card gets clogged and warmer; dust seeps in and settles everywhere







Considering how busy I am, I don't have time to pull it all apart as often as necessary, so it ends up sitting like that for quite a while.

After seeing the experience people have had with the 



, I've decided that I need to get in on it. I need one of these... and it'd be a fantastic gift, especially since I don't want anything else









Thank you all for doing this!

EDIT: Link doesn't seem to work. Just switched it to a specific product, however I was planning to get one of the higher-end models.

EDIT2: Actually, screw it. I'd much rather put the money towards a new case, like one of the Corsair options; 600T or 700D, probably. I need more elegance, and not one that sounds like a weak vacuum...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

I would LOVE a Unicomp Customizer 104/105 (with black keys? extra $10) mechanical keyboard for $69 USD + postage to Australia. I think that would be under $100 but if the postage drives it over i will of course pay the extra


----------



## dcshoejake

I want some GTS 450's..

..I've gotta fold moar


----------



## declaration963

well ... here's my Whislist

*Sound Blaster X-Fi GO !*

it's less than $100. but I Want It T_T
i am bored with my On Board Soundcard
SRS Audio and Breakway still not giving me
Pleasure T_T


----------



## nckid4u

Another gtx460 for more ppd folding.


----------



## xxmintixx

a 2nd 8800gtx for sli  the other one was a faulty one i baked and still waiting for a replacement cap to make it complete


----------



## CramComplex

Wow OCN...I never knew being a member would be such a treat...aside from the fact that help is only a post away!

$100...wish list? I'd like one of these: computer Table


----------



## Grobinov

Awesome, it's this time of the year again







... now for my wishlist:

-Noctua NH-D14 because my cooler is loud as hell
-New case fans since my current ones started rattling at 600 rpm


----------



## Namwons

Dear Santa Chipp,

For Christmas, i would love to be able to have some funds towards some decent audio gear. As of now im using $20 2.1 PoS. As im starting to learn how to DJ, they drive me INSANE how crappy the sound quality is. Makes me want to throw them out the window but that would cost me more money in repairs and heating. (Wisconsin just got 2ft of snow last weekend







).

Thanx and Merry Xmas.
Namwons


----------



## dumb321

another gts 450 for folding with my first one or after market heatsink so i can oc to 3.6 or 4 more gigs of ram


----------



## SporkofdooM

$100 towards a new SSD would really make my Christmas, dear OCN Santa


----------



## Astonished

$100 toward new SSD


----------



## Hy3RiD

$100 towards water cooling


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished;11667327*
> $100 toward new SSD


$100 toward OCZ Vertex 2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227550&cm_re=vertex_2-_-20-227-550-_-Product

Or, I could buy a new res and a couple barbs for my watercooling for $20
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcmire2re.html

A res I wish I had.


----------



## justadude

A motherboard upgrade for this Q9550, GA-EP45-UD3X









Used from a fellow OCN'r of course


----------



## mr soft

$100 towards mini ITX case would be a nice xmas gift, thanks OCN.


----------



## KipH

My wish this year is the same as it has been for that last while: SSD love for me! There is a good one I can get for about $3200NT$ and that is about $100us giver er take a bit







Perfect!

Count me in like flinn.


----------



## panman

currently unemployed, anything would work

thanks


----------



## Tekgun

In...
If I'm a winner the money would go towards a Filco Majestouch.


----------



## Shiveron

Would absolutely LOVE a kit or two of this ram to replace my ghetto ram.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220269

I have 1gb OCZ sli edition ram, 1gb of mystery ram i don't even know the brand of(start's with an R I think?), and 1gb of 15$ crucial rendition ram.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Towards a new soundcard as mine onboard is dying a slow painful death....


----------



## ryanmh

$100 towards headphone amp or possibly a DAC.


----------



## Alex132

Can't push any further on my CPU and I know it can go past 4Ghz easily, never failed me so far just heat is an issue







Also always wanted to have a watercooled PC since I started to build my own








I would use the $100 to pay for the shipping of a watercooling loop that I have planned out








Shipping to South Africa suuuckkss


----------



## Ubernoobie

25 dollars for battle field bad company 2


----------



## Kand

$100 to into Maaaaaybe upgrading my E7200 to a Q9xxx. :3


----------



## smoochee

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8139/ex-blc-520/Danger_Den_DD-4870_ATI_4870_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_GPU-6890.html?tl=g30c309s786
for my 4870 so i can overclock the thing. The cooler i have right now still doesnt do the job quite well enough for me....


----------



## Explicit

I'd like 100$ to help me buy other people Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## Mr_Torch

I need $100 towards a new keyboard and mouse. My Saitek Eclipse II has a lot of the letters worn off, and I keep having to use a sharpy pen to write new letters on the keys.
My Logitech MX518 right mouse button is worn out.


----------



## Whitepants

A new SSD for my new G-73 laptop
This Mushkin one


----------



## snoball

$100, $50, $25 towards replacing my dieing GTX 275!!(Same request entered for all pricing brackets.)


----------



## Vocality

I could dig $100 toward a better motherboard..Or a 470.


----------



## Daggerfist

$100 to a 2nd 460.


----------



## blackdemon

eny amd am3 mobo that support a x4 955
will be asum

so i guess 50$ will do

i am upgrading and i dont have mutch money

i can buy the cpu(x4 955) and ram(ddr3 1333) but i dont have enoth for a mobo

thx ocn

from south africa


----------



## Pao

$100 bones towards crossfire!

In!


----------



## br3nd064

Some money (idc if it's 25, 50, or 100) towards a new video card or 2TB drive.

Thanks!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

100 towards a razer mamba or second gtx570 please


----------



## Ksireaper

Microcenter 60 GB SSD as my raid set just died on me and need a replacement drive now..


----------



## J-Gamer_builder

i like 4GB of 1600 hyperX memory for my PC ii gonna buy pls...


----------



## 7hm

100 towards laptop


----------



## The_Punisher

XSPC Rasa CPU block and dual-bay res/pump top comes out to $100, would help me be able to afford the rest of my first water loop!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## metallicamaster3

$100 towards upgrading my RAID array!


----------



## someone153

$100 towards an Atom build!


----------



## frigginacky

You guys are awesome. I'd put $100 toward my first wc loop!


----------



## Argorn5757

$100 toward my next pc!


----------



## Shrimpykins

$100 towards a dedicated 24/7 overclock.net folding rig


----------



## The Ricker

$100 towards a new PSU.


----------



## rtop2

100 Bucks :
Crosshair 4 FC Block.
Put it towards a 6870 + WB

Thanks for such a great opportunity, this is what OCN is about.


----------



## Aeru

$100 towards the BeQuiet Dark Cooler Pro, so I can finally start oc'ing as my stock cooler just isn't cutting it.


----------



## mlcollins33

an SSD!!!


----------



## jbobb

The one thing I still want, but cannot afford right now, is a SSD. So, that is what this would help out for.

Thanks for the chance to win some money to help out for this.


----------



## nagle3092

$100 towards a new CPU, this thing is barely able to hold 4ghz.


----------



## blupupher

$100 (or $50) toward a new monitor.


----------



## Monster34

My OCZ psu in my main rig died last night. I had that sucker for about 4 years,it served me well. I would gladly accept any cash amount toward a new psu.

Thankyou and Merry Christmas.


----------



## realcyberbob

$100 towards a gtx 470 would be nice


----------



## Hickeydog

Ohhh....nice....

I want $100 towards getting another GTX 460 for folding.


----------



## slickwilly

100 dollars toward the purchase of a second GTX 470 so that I can realize my
dreams of SLI action

That would make 1 i930 and two 470's for this years Chimp challenge


----------



## eXe.Lilith

100$ towards a 1090T would be great.


----------



## Wavefunction

I could use $100 for a new hard drive. Mine are getting quite full.


----------



## TechRex

$100 toward metal for my project on perfect airflow








EDIT : or a new PSU cus everyone rips on it


----------



## Mit Namso

A Corsair H50, which is under $100, for my new rig I've almost completed.

Please and thanks.


----------



## ericld

Right now I am wishing for a SSD/HDD combo to replace my aging (but still working good) IDE HDD. Its just a matter of time and economics, not to mention that I am the worlds greatest procrastinator.


----------



## DreadedJoe

I Want A PUPPY!
and
i really want a SSD but we'll see


----------



## kenolak

Giant robot, silver platter of bacon, and triplets.


----------



## mechati

$100 towards a laptop. Thanks for a chance.


----------



## rocker22dallas

want to start psp modding please. i love ocn


----------



## mott555

$100 for an Antec 300 + some case fans to solve the airflow mess that is my sig rig.


----------



## The Master Chief

50 dollar cash prize towards a new motherboard


----------



## runeazn

Want a SSD,
extra i'll pay myself but thats fine no?


----------



## Killam0n

My entire super long drawn out extravagant 100% real AND realistic xmas list.
#1. WD20EARS 2TB HDD
#2. Evan Williams Black Label Bourbon 750ml, 26.4 Oz

Only present currently under my tree:
#2. Evan Williams Black Label Bourbon 750ml, 26.4 Oz

Even if I dont get the new Hdd you can bet your ass I will polish that bourbon.


----------



## wizek

I'd love $100 to upgrade my GPU or case


----------



## MasterKromm

$100 Towards a 3x2gb ddr3 memory kit(when on sale ~$60-70 after MIR), a tube of Arctic Cooling MX-3(~$15) and perhaps a case/hs fan or two if enough cash is left over.

Would be nice for a new build I've been planning.

Oh and Happy holidays to all.


----------



## justarealguy

$100/50/25 towards an entire system overhaul. A new i7 board would be nice.


----------



## ZHoob2004

just bought this, but would be awesome to be reimbursed (even partially) for it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128448


----------



## Ofosho

My list:

#1 - Silverstone FT02
#2 - CZ 75 P07 Duty
#3 - 120gb SSD


----------



## ssgwright

$100 towards a new case for my son would be nice, his case is literally falling apart lol!


----------



## *the_beast*

I NEED a new DVD burner (darn IDE cables get in everythings way).
A EK Supreme HF CPU block would sure make it a good Holiday.


----------



## wheeltowheel

Awesome! For $100, I'd really like a Canon 50mm f/1.8 lens. It costs nearly exactly $100!








http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12142-USA/Canon_2514A002_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_8.html


----------



## NFL

BlackOps and a new laptop cooler would be great


----------



## exileschild

In for any amount for Christmas exchange gifts.


----------



## wheth4400

My wish list.. RX240 radiator and some primochill white tubing.


----------



## spacegoast

I could use a 5570/5670/5770...


----------



## 2danimm

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh aweomse i want a new SSD!


----------



## [email protected]

I want in.. I never had a Solid State Drive in my lifetime ever cuz they were too expensive.

Besides that i could use the money to get a new dvd player for my system because i'm getting the dread feeling of looking at my IDE Green cable lol.

And last if i had no choice i'd love to use the money to get a new case or brand new mouse mat cuz i have a crappy rocketfish from best buy long time ago.

I want a SteelSeries mouse pad or IronClad.

Oh did i mention my birthday is on the 22nd, but that's just an excuse.. sorry


----------



## DragonLotus

A new keyboard would be nice. My current Saitek Eclipse II is not cutting it anymore. Some keys don't work unless pressed down really hard, and the spacebar occasionally pops out of place. I've been looking at Filco mechanical keyboards and the one that appeals to me is the 104-key Cherry MX Blue. Or the tenkeyless, I rarely use the numpad.


----------



## Smykster

$100 towards a WC loop.

Apogee XT
MCR320-QP
MCP655
etc

Thanks!


----------



## noobdown

100$ cash would go nice to wards a 6850 or a second 64g ssd to raid.


----------



## smoothjk

$100 toward a 750-850W PSU so I can go dual GPUs. I'd probably get the Antec TruePower 750W.







Thanks!


----------



## Nilareon

100$ towards a new powersupply so my rig doesn't explode when overclocking!!

Rosewill RV2-500 500 W---- ITS A JOKE!!!


----------



## companion_cube

I've been on a Christmas sweepstakes spree lol, doesn't hurt to have a punt.

I would use $100 towards video games I haven't gotten to try this year.


----------



## Mmansueto

$100 donated towards a charity.


----------



## graphicsman

I would be happy with the 50 dollars for some DDR3 RAM for my PCs


----------



## Llamaman

Razer deathadder mouse
Corsair Nova 32gb SSD


----------



## fabrizziop

100$ towards a new monitor, my 1024x768 LCD suffers heavy image persistence issues.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

$100 towards hard drives to replace my aging HDs.


----------



## catmmm

Any amount of money towards a new motherboard since mine has been acting funny for months !


----------



## Markeh

$100 would go toward a HTPC project.


----------



## Sanders54

100 bucks towards a new case!


----------



## csscmaster3

$100 towards stepping up my 470s to 570s


----------



## RAFFY

I would love a logitech G700, its perfect both a wireless mouse and wired mouse when gaming. Cant ask for much more!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Lian Li PC-K62 for $70
Optical Drive $18

Should be shipped prices as well.


----------



## WaXyDeAd

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16879995094 x 2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16879995051 x 1 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16879460005 x 1








just got a PS3...this would be perfect addition


----------



## Martin.

Cooler Master CPU Cooler V8














wouldn't hurt me


----------



## Lostintyme

Razer Deathadder Mouse for $50.00 on Newegg.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Anything towards XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Kit


----------



## 0bit

$100.00 toward another gtx 570.


----------



## Stampede10343

I would love $100 towards another monitor so i can help get into the whole dual monitor setup


----------



## caraboose

To help fund my case build for the 2011 case modding competition


----------



## mike44njdevils

Since I'm a folder, I'd like 100.00 towards a 450 GTS (single slot would be nice, but I think that's a unicorn, lol)


----------



## Tator Tot

I could use a new DDR3 RAM Kit. Mushkin Silverline's would be nice.


----------



## SgtHop

$100 toward a water loop for my 470s. They're a bit toasty in there.


----------



## thisischuck01

$100/$50 towards a pair of Audio Technica ATH-AD700!
Thank you!


----------



## jrockut83

$100 for this memory (8GB 7-7-7-18) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231308 Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## 0m3g4

Money towards a 120GB vertex 2


----------



## candy_van

Cash-money towards a SSD for my sig rig...thanks for the chance OCN!!!


----------



## snelan

Some more memory so I can disable the page file on my SSD.

PNY XLR8 DDR3 1600

Thanks for doing this


----------



## wildfire99

Dear Santa,

I would like for christmas this year a nice backlit mechanical keyboard, either a xarmor, a deck, or a black widow ultimate. Thanks Santa!(And chipp!)


----------



## skarm

Money toward a 2nd GTX285.


----------



## culexor

$100 for a new LIAN LI PC-A06FB. The Black Pearl will be too big to fit in my dorm next year lol.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

A new processor pl0x?


----------



## Mikezilla

An Apple TV would be nice. $100
In.


----------



## merple

ooh nice, could use some extra dough to put towards a new mouse mat, headphones or rig overhaul


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Towards Black Ops on steam

Cheers ocn!


----------



## B-Con

$100 towards my next build (a folding rig) would be mighty nice.

Thanks OCN!!









.


----------



## vi3t_boy

Santa, I would love to have a good pair of headphones for my computer. thank you very much.







happy Christmas and Be safe Santa.


----------



## Lombax

$100 towards a Driving Force GT for GT5 please!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## epidemic

Money for a new 1366 build.


----------



## JacobKay97

$100 Would be used to buy myself a new mouse and possibly a new keyboard, and maybe a mouse pad?

I should be able to fit it in...

Mionix Naos 5000 
Mechanical Keyboard
Mouse pad

Simples.


----------



## nakiki

$100 towards new hard drives!


----------



## Eaglake

100$ towards my first build


----------



## benjy911

$100 towards a GTX460.


----------



## Pabs

Hopefully, my 4870 is getting replaced in the new year, $100 would be a HUGE help. Great contest.


----------



## Psycho Homer

$100 towards Shure SM57+X2u


----------



## Lonestar

GTS 450's to fold on, ATI cards just dont cut it.


----------



## null_x86

Posting in an epic thread!

$100 towards any of the following

Memory
Hard Drives
555BE
New Mouse
New Keyboard
Laser Printer Ink


----------



## Fletcherea

I'd grab me an Athlon II quad, my old am2+ dually is really showing her age these days, then eventually make the jump to ddr3 =)

*edit* Forgot to add the important part! Happy holidays, and thanks for the chance to win =)


----------



## NoGuru

Money to a new GPU to help the Forum warsz team win again.


----------



## venom55520

$100 towards the following:
cell-phone bill
internet bill
movie with girlfriend
and the rest towards food


----------



## Hammerdin

cash towards another 5850.


----------



## Darkknight512

$35 - Patriot Xporter XT Boost 16GB Flash Drive
$60 - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAJS 320GB SATA

Thanks!


----------



## 5prout

Thanks so much for the contest it really is amazing! <3 you OCN you all are so generous!

I would like $100 for either of the following:
monitor
keyboard


----------



## LilMan

I could use some money for a new hard drive.
Thanks, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## seabiscuit68

http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-Monitor-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B0002ZSFTG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292537953&sr=8-1
 Polk Audio Bookshelf speakers - I am slowly attempting to build a surround sound system as I gather money (slowly)


----------



## Snipe07

$100 towards a Crucial C300 SSD would be nice!


----------



## Magmo

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/M...px?ID=18974967

any help at all towards the things on that list would make my holiday upgrading soooo much easier







love this idea!


----------



## roflolol

50 dollars towards a decent boot drive, 50 more towards college!


----------



## fatmario

$100 toward my new led ips monitor


----------



## xdanisx

Money towards an 800D.

Merry Christmas and happy holidays!


----------



## xHassassin

Wish list:

$100 to go towards an upgrade. Computer was built in 2008 and was in the "low-end" of the enthusiast category. Can't even play TF2 at 100fps.

:[]

Plus I hear GTX460s are folding beasts


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I'd like to get some fans for my H70 to test which are better (I'd be posting reviews and test both with and without shrouds and intake/exhaust setup), I have some AP121's right now, but they cost $40 for 2, would like to get some GT AP-15's. so thats another $40 plus shipping.

I'd also like to get a set of headphones possible HD555's so $100 would go towards those.

But if it has to be an item of $100 or less and as close to $100 as possible

Seagate 1.5TB drive

I need a new HDD, I'm running out of space even with 3TB already...


----------



## Timlander

I could really use a nice decent sound card so that I can use my new Sennheisers.


----------



## Viperadx

$100 to donate


----------



## Agueybana_II

OCN I will be extremely thankfull if I can get a 50 or 100 towards a upgrade PC. Anyways Happy Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Yunus

100 cash prize please OCN. Happy Holidays Everyone 

Yunus
~~~~


----------



## ducrider

Ducrider is in.I would like to get my son some better ram for new I7 build.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144413
If I don't get a $100 prize I will get some new quiet case fans.


----------



## mrtn400

I'm in.

I would put it towards a 3850 AGP for my sig rig.


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Im in

Ill put towards a SSD


----------



## Shane1244

In for a Sandforce 1200 40/60GB SSD!


----------



## pmrballer123

In i would like a lian li A05NB case


----------



## galaxyy

Asus Xonar DS2

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## nategr8ns

We love you guys!

For my wishlist: $60 towards a used PSU here on OCN, $40 towards hard drive(s), 640GB+, also on OCN. May substitute a graphics card for my brother in place of the PSU, but my friend gave me an old 8800GTS 320 that I may have fixed by baking







.


----------



## Faint

$100 to a CM HAF 912 and two pairs of 120MM case fans.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Frosty88

In!

Any cash prize would be awesome. I'd put it towards a Corsair 600T to complete my new system.


----------



## null_x86

$100 towards a new headset
mine just broke


----------



## crashovride02

$100 to help buy my oldest a Nintendo DS that's she keeps begging me for!!

Thanks for the chance OCN!!!


----------



## Dorianime

100 towards a new pair of shoes.. or a water cooling loop, or a monitor.. idk i can't make my mind up!

thanks for the chance


----------



## Mr.Zergling

$100 towards my new build XD


----------



## 713King

100 towards helping me buy a better wedding ring for wife!


----------



## SniperXX

Newegg has a refurb'd EVGA x58 3x SLI mobo for $99 after $30mir, I'd use the money towards that for a new bigadv rig. Otherwise I'd use that $100 for a small hd and psu for said bigadv rig.

I already have the i7 920 plus the other gear.


----------



## sgilmore62

$100 towards a HD5870


----------



## Pieman12

100$ so I can get my brother a headset for his computer.
Him and me game a lot and it would be awesome to get him a better mic when we speak.(We're in two dif. rooms)
Plus I don't have to spend my own money to buy him his christmas gift xD.
Like they always say, I rather give than receive!








I love my brother anyways, even if he gets really annoying.


----------



## Xeio

Hrmmmm, $100 towards a new case for watercooling! I think an ATCS 840. Guess I should have thought about it before I got my current case.









Then (just) the loop... muhahhahaha...


----------



## Projectil3

The GTX 460 "Hawk" from MSI, If I had $100 I would purchase it with no questions asked, stuck on a 9800 GT for the moment. I can't play Black Ops good at all with the 9800


----------



## bulmung

100 bucks towards my first SSD. I want one so bad, haven't used one yet.


----------



## Seanicy

$100 would be helpfull in getting me another set of 3D DLP Link shutter glasses. Finally got my xbox 360 (COD:BO) and PS3 (GT5) in 3D, just need another pair of glasses for friends when they stop by. Sorry had to throw a pic of my 3D theater in there. More pics of my Tempest mod and setup pics can be found in my sig, just click the camera...

Also thanks for the oppertunity...


----------



## Hellfighter

I would love $100 for my first SSD!


----------



## DS900

100 towards an Asus 23.6" Monitor, just finished my new build and I'm stock on a very low resolution =o


----------



## daazucucumber

30GB OCZ Vertex Solid State Drive


----------



## Jtvd78

$100 towards another monitor


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Only two things on my list, either a Noctua NH-D14 or $100 towards funding a 60GB Vertex 2. Thanks OCN!


----------



## Fitzbane

thanks for this freebie, always love these even if I havent won.

$100 towards a razer blackwidow pro


----------



## acadiancrusader

100 bucks towards upgrading my 3 year old gpu


----------



## C101

Headphones and a mic.


----------



## TheOcelot

$100 towards an i7 875k for use in the forum wars coming up. Yaayyy









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116368


----------



## Chipp

Our day 1 winners are Werds and Sun! Congratulations!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

YAY!!! this looks great! I love ocn, and this is just another reason.

Definately 100$ or 50$ would go towards a new pair of CBM-170SE speakers that I want to get to replace the crappy ones I have and fulfill that desire I have to listen to music that actually sounds like it was made.














you all!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

$100.00 towards new test bench with OCN logo's on it.... Gotta show it off during forum wars right?


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;11676388*
> Our day 1 winners are Werds and Sun! Congratulations!


Woah! I actually won something! Awesome







Slightly stunned and not sure what to post other than thank you OCN!


----------



## opuss

I would love $100 towards the $90 noctua d-14 heat sink.

Thanks chipp


----------



## Shrimp

$100 for a Steelseries 6Gv2 would be a wonderful gift.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239011&cm_re=steelseries-_-23-239-011-_-Product


----------



## pioneerisloud

Congrats to the winners







. I dunno if we're supposed to enter once a day or not, but I still say I'd like a working non-XFX GPU







.


----------



## Liselotte

Heatkiller - AMD 5970 Waterblock


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

$100 towards my bulldozer build for college.


----------



## Dillmiester

A 100 bucks towards a new CPU.


----------



## Somenamehere

Not exactly $100 even but I would like the money to go twoards a Lian Li PC-C37B for my HTPC

and if I win the $50 prize I will be getting 3 more Panflo fans for my black ice 480 radiator (already have 1) along with 4 shrouds.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;11676712*
> Woah! I actually won something! Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly stunned and not sure what to post other than thank you OCN!


Congrats!









$100 towards a watercooling kit would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## opensesame

$100 towards a Sandy Bridge!


----------



## brendonl250

99$ for: Kingston SSDNow V100 Series 64GB 2.5IN SSD SATA Solid State Disk Flash Drive


----------



## P3anutg

100$ towards a new video card.


----------



## amxchief

i would like to get new fans for my CM690 and a fan controller


----------



## CasanovaFly

Gosh I need an SSD. And more storage space. I'm in shambles!! $100 towards bringing my PC into the new decade.


----------



## wire

$100 towards some new speakers or maybe an SSD. I can't decide right now.


----------



## allenottawa

$100 towards a second GTX 460 or another hard drive!


----------



## Damarious25

Poor I.T. student. Sold my sig rig for an old dell xps 14 and $600 for school.
Now I've been in school a while and never realized how important a laptop could be (I'm older and have been through college before but that was before everyone carried laptops and poodles to school. Even cell phones for that matter)

Been waiting over a year for the right netbook but it's never happened so I'm looking to buy a Acer TimelineX 3820TG.

With 8GB ram in the thing it could handle multiple VM's and also game a little. Really looking forward to my first laptop but could use the help from OCN.

Thanks OCN.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

(used) EP45-UD3P mobo


----------



## 420Assassin

For the $100 ore $50 i would use towards a Acer S231HLbid Black 23" LED Backlight Monitor


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Need cash for some power tools







mod some stuff up


----------



## fastsite

Id like to get the XSPC Razor 5870 water block for $60 but for me its hard to get the money so im in!


----------



## XiCynx

I'm down for this! Merappy Christmahanaquanzika Everyone! Lol

I would love to upgrade my heatsink and fans!
• Heatsink
• Fans(Four for $20, can't beat that!)
Equals out to like $103 before shipping, but I know I have at least $20 extra to put towards it now.


----------



## Deathclaw

100 usd toward new psu


----------



## Riou

100 usd towards ram.


----------



## singlecore2logical

$100 towards a new psu


----------



## PapaSmurf

My wish list is a better case than the Elite 330 in my sig rig or a bigger hard drive for my laptop.


----------



## Ioxa

$100 towards a new psu! Something with at least 4 6pins and a little more power for future upgrades


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

My Wishlist

Razer DeatherAdder Gaming Mouse = $49
Razer Arctosa Gaming Keyboard - $49

My Reason

I'm gaming with a Microsoft Wireless Desktop 700 Keyboard which cost $25 with a wireless mouse (imagine gaming on that..) and a wired generic USB mouse which I got from a supermarket for the same as $4. Just getting the $50 prize means I get finally get a mouse that's worth 12 times more than what I use right now!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'd like $100 towards a good air cooler for Forum Wars or possibly an SSD.


----------



## Lord Xeb

100 toward my i7 upgrade!


----------



## Lelin

100$ towards 1-2 2TB WD Green drives to store mostly my pictures!


----------



## samster25

100 bucks toward games. thanks


----------



## Davidboon

As i am into video editing and i really need to overclock my processor . So $100 towards a Noctua NH-D14 cpu Cooler .


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I want $100 for some Sennheiser HD555s


----------



## xXjay247Xx

$100 towards a new motherboard.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131637


----------



## EduFurtado

I wanna buy and SSD, and a sennheiser HD555...

well... more video cards are also always nice


----------



## mania_maniac

$100 towards finally upgrading and moving off of my Socket 939 rig that has served me well for the past 3-4 years but really doesn't cut it with my hunger to progress in OC'ing and just general performance.

I also find a major problem sourcing parts; why would anyone part with Â£60 for an A8N32-SLI for example? Good board in its day but with Â£60 you could get a next gen. AM3 Phenom X2 550/555 CPU!

Hope I win








Good luck to all!!


----------



## bigyam

RAZER Carcharias Gaming Headset!!


----------



## cinka

I would buy two WD10EADS 1TB 49.99 x2 =99.98 and put them in raid 0, so i could finally have some drives for storage.


----------



## advanceagent

Corsair H70
Blu-ray player


----------



## .:hybrid:.

100$ towards a 40Gb SSD


----------



## VW_TDI_02

My wishlist consists of simply a new keyboard. Right now I'm running a $10 Dynex keyboard that's just not cutting it in gaming. I would love to test out the Razer Black Widow


----------



## beoagate

Great idea!

My wishlist:
Logitech 920 to replace my $7 Lite-On Keyboard
Fan Controller to tone down my Mega's fans


----------



## IEATFISH

Just this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136514


----------



## Lige

It would be an H70... or, it would go towards a RANE TTM57SL. Quite expensive.


----------



## Mikey122687

$100 for the Nikon DSLR D3100


----------



## nathris

-Another 2x2GB of DDR3
-Some better fans
-A new acrylic window for my sig rig.


----------



## Krusher33

I could use my prize towards my next stage of upgrades: GPU, Monitor, and backup drive.

Yes, that's right - backup drive. I do not have one at the moment.


----------



## bfreddyberg

-Im hoping to get the new Razer Blackwidow (Hate having to button mash on old gel pad keyboard)
-Mooarr fans for the case
-H70
-Blue ray-burner


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I could really use a new processor since mine's gone lol. (Gave it to a friend extremely cheap since he wanted a gaming cpu)
I'd probably get the Phenom II 555 Black edition. =D

Or I would get an A-90 Case and give my current case to my friend.

Either way, any help towards getting something on my wishlist would be much appreciated. =]

Thanks for running the Holiday Wishlist giveaway!


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I finally found out. This is for sure...

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Valer...P2155:CL142572

and

http://www.staples.com/South-Shore-E...P4543:CL164557


----------



## TEntel

$100 toward a new SSD, gpu, or cpu. I can't decide.


----------



## JCG

Any amount of cash towards a GTX 470 waterblock, or a GTS 450 would be awesome!
Thanks, OCN!


----------



## Ellis

$100 towards a new GPU, probably a GTX 460 or 470.

Thanks OCN and Chipp


----------



## meticadpa

$100 towards an SSD.

Probably the Crucial C300.


----------



## un1b4ll

Dear Santa

This year, I'd like to get a Mionix Naos 3200 mouse and donate my G5 to someone with smaller hands.


----------



## Moparman

A extra 100 to put into my setup would be great.


----------



## ryman546

$100 for to get a real droid phone. Samsung Captivate.


----------



## MisterClean

The mdpc holiday pack and the nice psu tool they sell


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Logitech MX 705 $39.99
Microsoft Arc Keyboard $49.99


----------



## Da1Nonly

cable sleeving kit, and new skythe slipstream fans for the rad.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Dear Santa,

What is up? I'm doing fine, thanks. Remember that thing you told me not to talk about? Well, it's cashing in time. For Christmas, I would like $100 towards a new graphics card like the GTX 570. Thanks a bunch!

Sincerely,
The person marked "Plaintiff" in your summons request
Detroitsoldier


----------



## Nostrano

I would love for $100 towards a new camera, I'm currently looking at the nex5


----------



## bumsoil

$100 towards new compression fittings.
i have a bunch of nylon and random plastic fittings with metal hose clamps.


----------



## alexanat

$100 towards/for a GA-EP45-UD3P so I can do some serious overclocking with this chip!


----------



## P09

$100 or $50 towards a new case couldn't hurt







- this one isn't doing so great right now!


----------



## Rolandooo

Dear Santa,

I would like $100 for a new mouse kthxbai








OCN is a awesome place, glad to be a part of such a great community.


----------



## DeadMau5

$100 toward the massive car insurance fee i face


----------



## Phyxers

100 bucks towards replacing my rig, would be nice!


----------



## Domino

eek! so hard to decide! man i love this place.

um um um um! A Razer Orochi and a Razer Vespula Gaming Mouse Pad!!!!!





































I think that is a little over. So maybe just the mousepad or something.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I could use $100 for an H70 or OCZ Vertex II 40GB SSD


----------



## pr1m3val

$100 towards a gtx 580


----------



## Shurr

omg yay free stuff <3 ocn


----------



## pbasil1

Some Quick disconnects from Koolance
Tubing
And another cheap 360 rad for my h2o upgrade.

Happy Holidays OCN!


----------



## Stizuner

I would love $100 to go towards a watercooling loop, i just build a new PC and its loud and warm


----------



## gasguzziler

I would like to upgrade to a 580 and this would be a great start to getting there.


----------



## Zarchon

A Blu-ray reader/DVD Burner


----------



## Pheatton

Woot another great OCN give away!!

Hmm $100 towards a larger SSD would be nice!


----------



## yakub0

I love OCN


----------



## Faster_is_better

Wellll, I could use a Hyper 212, a sunbeam 4 chan. fan controller, external hdd 750+gb. Probably a bit over $100, but anything would help out a lot.


----------



## WingedCow

100$ toward a new CPU Cooler!


----------



## Setzer

I could use some money for a new PSU, since I plan on upgrading to Sandybridge and maybe add a second card (or new one) in the new year









Also, merry Christmas to all


----------



## FrostedMizu

I would put the $100 towards a new sub!


----------



## Biggs

5x 120mm case fans
or
1x fan controller


----------



## allikat

IN! So I can buy a new Silverstone Raven or Temjin to house my ever expanding computer!


----------



## airplaneman

$50 for a USB DVD burner.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Barry

A hundred dollars could help out a lot with buying a new case,even fifty for that matter


----------



## Rookie1337

I don't know if I'm a "good" member but I try my best.

Since I'm currently trying to build a computer I would be using the money for either a HAF912, Hyper 212, and probably a 500GB or more HDD. Having any of those parts covers would help me so much because I've got a tight budget.


----------



## Skuloth

Im looking for money to sleeve the psu of my new Christmas rig.
Thanks for the opportunity









-Skuloth


----------



## lastmemory

100$ towards another Hard drive for more storage!


----------



## a2hopper

100$ towards a working sound card.


----------



## KILLER_K

$100 bucks towards a pc case.


----------



## gtsteviiee

$100 on a new hard drive.. Mine's like 5 years old each, lol.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop;11684293*
> Sandy Bridge.


Wait for Ivy Bridge. It will be Intel's first like of processors with a minimum of 4 cores and a maximum of a jaw dropping 16 cores. I don't know how it will compete with AMD's bulldozer. I don't want to wait until the summer for Ivy Bridge to come out.


----------



## Enfluenza

100 for another GTX275!!!!
50 would be nice for another keyboard tho.
wither way i would be happy


----------



## smartasien

$100 towards a new monitor. after I rma'd mine, the screen has had this weird blurred ghost double image.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien;11684636*
> $100 towards a new monitor. after I rma'd mine, the screen has had this weird blurred ghost double image.


See if 3D glasses do anything







.


----------



## LightSol

Need a 100$ towards fixing up my pc. (mainly getting a temp MOBO)


----------



## mrwalker

$100 towards a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional sound card.

Thanks for the opportunity guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## TonkaEE

100 towards my upcoming case overhaul (paint, window, hhd cage removal, water cooling, and mod to the front panel)


----------



## nakiki

I need $$ to go towards a new 6970 pl0x


----------



## Hindsight

I'd probably get another computer case for my HTPC so I could fit a bigger video card and more hard drives.


----------



## Moynesy

$100 towards a new motherboard for the family rig, not the listed rig. The motherboard failed as well as my old trusty BFG 8800GTX


----------



## Wiremaster

Two Spinpoint F4s
Two Spinpoint F3 1TBs
Corsair F40
Fractal R3
Fans

That's my wish list, and pretty much any of those can be had for ~$100.


----------



## Gwendala

$100 would go a long way towards getting me off this lap top and into the new machine I am building. All I need now is a SSD drive and a new mouse.
Thanx


----------



## Greg0986

$100 will go to a new graphics card... I think everyone can agree I have the worst graphics card in history









Nice giveaway


----------



## voodoo71

100 dollars towards a new video card.


----------



## JetEnduro

$100 towards a GTX 580/Corsair 600t/WC loop


----------



## tehmaggot

Would give me just enough to get another GTX470!


----------



## axizor

$100 (or $50 would be great too) to go towards a fan controller, a USB 3.0 drive, some games, and a little extra cash to buy my parents something nice this year


----------



## Balsagna

$100 for a waterblock for my ATI 5870 for my first time ever water cooling loop to overclock to 4.5ghz on my Core i7 and 1ghz on my ATI 5870 (if possible)


----------



## Razinhail

Is it bad if the only thing on my wish list is a mortgage payment?


----------



## yann3804

For my cable sleeving, and I will post the entire build log here on OCN


----------



## wdlax11

$100 (or $50) to go towards some OCZ gold ddr3 ram


----------



## crantana

I would love $100 or $50 to go toward new bench gear. In the last few weeks I lost a Commando and a Rampage Extreme. Very, very hard mobos to replace.
I am second in points for OCN on HWbot.......


----------



## Wolfton

$100 towards a Crucial C300

or

$50 towards an epic gaming mouse


----------



## Canadarocker

I would like a new rig








I waiting for 1356 and could use some money toward that or a 6950


----------



## hardcore19

$100 for/towards a sound card + speakers


----------



## Goatboy

Ill take 100 dollars towards a logitech g19 please


----------



## BinaryDemon

$100 towards a 2nd 5870 please!


----------



## Suprcynic

100 towards a ssd. Thanks ocn.


----------



## Chipp

Day 2 winners - DJLiquid and BenRK!


----------



## Behemoth777

$100 towards my new sandy bridge build coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## Baskt_Case

$100 towards an Asus GTS450 so I can actually game and Fold more than 2k a day on the rig.


----------



## Perry

My wife bought a PC through her company when they refreshed their rigs. Since mine uses Windows 7 and some of their in-house applications aren't supported she thought it would help her work from home on the days our little boy is sick or to make some extra money by working a bit of overtime. What she got was a piece of garbage P4 that has never worked properly.

Even for simple web browsing it's ungodly slow, the onboard NIC is failing, it doesn't have a DVD writer and the fan is constantly spinning up for no reason. Forget about Photoshop, which is what she uses to do her job. You can make a sandwich and come back before it completely loads...and I wish I was joking.

I was hoping to build her a new rig for Christmas but with the extra expenses of a child and Christmas, things haven't quite worked out as planned.

The case, power supply and memory are taken care of and hard drives and DVD writers are super cheap. It's the motherboard, CPU and video card that I'd really like to take care of.

Ideally I'd like to go with a GTS 450 ($100 after MIR).

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## BNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;11685917*
> $100 will go to a new graphics card... I think everyone can agree I have the worst graphics card in history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice giveaway


I had an 8400gs for more than a year before I bought this 5670. I beg to differ.


----------



## asuindasun

$100 cash toward new cpu, mine's dead/dying, to many voltzzzz!


----------



## myuusmeow

$100 or $50 for/towards a new monitor would be great. Gaming on a old 5:4 monitor isn't exactly ideal..


----------



## Rixon

$100 To give me a little more wiggle room for my next rig, and a little less time working







.


----------



## Volcom13

100 dollars towards a Nikon D3100 with 2 lenses.


----------



## alchemik

100 dollars towards upgrading my rig, needs new video card. Sadly the 8800's are cutting it anymore


----------



## JaCkHoLe

$100 towards my new build-in-progress ...... so probably a Crucial C300







thanks!


----------



## BigHops323

I won?


----------



## guitarslingerchris

$100 towards a new soldering iron!


----------



## BeDuckie

$100 (or any amount!) towards a new Sound Card and Headphones.
Merry Christmas OCNers!


----------



## spanielcheckers

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320 Another one of these guys would be awesome.


----------



## Richenbals

$100 toward second 5770; now that I have a 24" monitor, I can't keep my fps up anymore


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanicy;11675680*
> $100 would be helpfull in getting me another set of 3D DLP Link shutter glasses. Finally got my xbox 360 (COD:BO) and PS3 (GT5) in 3D, just need another pair of glasses for friends when they stop by. Sorry had to throw a pic of my 3D theater in there. More pics of my Tempest mod and setup pics can be found in my sig, just click the camera...
> 
> Also thanks for the oppertunity...


dude i almost rep'd you out of jealousy
if that even makes sense


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I definitely want a nifty fifty: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12142-GREY/Canon_2514A002_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_8.html

Chipp, you're awesome.


----------



## OverSightX

Im looking for $$ towards some new PC audio equipment (headset, speakers).

Also:
An SSD
Bigger PSU (should possibly be the top item on the list.)
or maybe some WC blocks


----------



## Freakn

1 post is good for the whole duration of the contest, right?


----------



## Liability

$100 towards a 5850.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

I'd like to get a Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler. Any help towards this would be fantastic. Thank you


----------



## jigglylizard

$100 towards a GTX570


----------



## Mmmmbaato

I would like $100 to go towards a new case (god knows this Antec Sonata just isn't going to cut it. ITS A BOX) and a new PSU for future SLi.
It would be much appreciated.


----------



## borito4

$100 towards a GTX570


----------



## fireman

$100 toward a soldering station, or at least a soldering iron or a new pair of headphones/new parts for speakers ( or upgrade them )


----------



## Ysbl

Nikon DK-19 Eyepiece: $9
Nikon DK22 Adapter: $5
Steelseries Ikari Laser: $80.

My wishlist.


----------



## spice003

$100 towards Nuforce uDAC-2
or $50 towards ^^
man i love this site


----------



## KW10001

$100 towards some new RAM.


----------



## Jamanious

$100 towards the case labs m8 (for when it comes out). That case is so sweet looking.


----------



## Pir

100$ towards a decent folding card.


----------



## SEN_ONE

I could use the extra money to upgrade my video card, I want a gtx 570. I just built my brother a new PC with a GTX 570, and I'm sick to my stomach now because I'm still puttin' around on a 9800gtx.


----------



## [email protected]

I may have posted mine somewhere but just wanted to mention.. i would love also to get a better mousepad for my razer mamba and plus totally another gtx 460. Would love to fold sli benchmarks. Especially be ready for Crysis 2.


----------



## The_Rocker

$100 towards a second monitor to help with my VMWare lab set up.


----------



## nardox

$100 toward a new Sandforce SSD


----------



## mr-Charles

$100 towards a new Video card ....









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Vipervlv

Wishlist: Whatsoever cash towards Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit or a better GPU


----------



## ascaii

I could really use 100$ towards a GTX 460 to replace my broken MSI 9800GX2 that i'm being refused an RMA for.


----------



## jfizz84

100$ to go towards new board for DICE runs. Just got my first Pot.

Off topic Edit: When I hit home from this page, it sends me to Rockers avatar jpeg.!?


----------



## Bandrew

Short cable kit from silverstone
Gentle typhoon x3
3.5" fan controller
Reference 5770

These are all the parts i need to get my quiet SG03 build finished.


----------



## JY

i really want to win. NEED MONEY to fix my poor broken pc.


----------



## Woundingchaney

100usd towards a new fulltower case.

Thx Overclock.net!


----------



## mdatmo

My wish list include a pair of headphones, but I'd have to consult some audiophiles (on ocn of course) to decide which ones.


----------



## beers

$100 for RAM in an ESXi training server for home.


----------



## phibrizo

100$ toward a Cosair 800D. My case is getting cramped with everything i have in it.


----------



## 98uk

$100 for a Filco Majestouch keyboard. I think it's time I tried one out









Thank you OCN for a great contest


----------



## Razi3l

$100 for a new case would be awesome. Happy holidays OCN


----------



## shiv15

$100 towards my first watercooling loop. It's pricy!







Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## [email protected]

Merry Christmas and you just joined, please visit the welcome thread and also post your rig and introduce yourself to OCN. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

an IanH stealthres and a 4850 waterblock would go nicely for me this xmas it woyuld be roughly $100


----------



## Nalty

$100 (Â£65) towards a new PSU as mine is broke and causes my computer to shut down if I do anything mildly strenuous

I use my computer for nearly everything, plus I'm broke so I'd really like this ):

Probably this mainly so I can upgrade.


----------



## jellis142

Dear Santa.

An H50, so I can finally see what my little C2 chip can do







I don't care if it's cold outside, I want to mount that rad in the window and watch the temps plummet.

Ty.


----------



## Whippet_Good

Looking at getting a mATX MB and processor for a small file server.


----------



## francesthemutes

I would love a new sound card with optical out.

I currently run my Klipsch 2.1 speakers through my X-Fi and then have optical out coming off my motherboard's on-board audio and going into my AV receiver so that I can play games on my TV and have the sound coming out in 5.1

It's kind of a PITA to have to go into Windows, switch the active audio out, go into Black Ops, select the proper source and so one. A Fatality Pro or something would change all of that! ^_^


----------



## Koaka

$100 so I can buy some Christmas gifts for people I care for.


----------



## lil-tom7

I would like any amount for water cooling. But I am about 100 off from getting it. So any bit will help.


----------



## TheCh3F

Perhaps some new rams...


----------



## l4n b0y

$100 towards a new Rampage Gene III would be fantastic! Then I could make someone lucky, with this Rampage Gene II, everybody wins









THX OCN!


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

$100 so I can get parts for my mother's new Christmas build!


----------



## danitgeek

$100 toward ocz vertex 2 64gb or 128gb ssd


----------



## tryceo

I want a mechanical keyboard.... bad


----------



## Cyclonicks

I'd find some fans and stuff like compression fittings to complete my wc loop









either that or be even more unreasonnable and get that 100$ toward a r.a.t. 9 mouse!


----------



## zl4y3r

$100 towards a new keyboard & mouse.


----------



## nsanexer0

Rosewill Green Series RG700-S12, my current PSU caught on fire. After 3 years.

Very sad at this point since I have no money and hoping to get it from my ex-coworker for christmas but he has bills and all.


----------



## tonyhague

towards a 360 for the kids for xmas...as I have no idea what else to buy them


----------



## KOBALT

My Xmas wish list is a BluRay drive. It's the only thing missing from my PC. What an epic giveaway. Thanks OCN! Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## shadman

It would be awesome to get a little extra cash to help Raid0 some Samsung F3's









Would be the last thing to upgrade on this rig until bulldozer, and even then I can move it over!


----------



## Dirtyworks

$100 towards a Steelseries 7G, to replace my 6G that was eaten by a dog


----------



## technodanvan

Working to build up the cash for a nice 1-2TB wireless NAS system w/ RAID 1.


----------



## Sin100

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136514&cm_re=2tb-_-22-136-514-_-Product

$100 for a 2TB hard drive, I have no space left on my PC








Thanks Admin, <3 you as ever for these great comps that are held every year!


----------



## jpyumul

SAMSUNG F4 2TB Hardrive would be perfect.


----------



## Antolen

intel ssd 40GB for my laptop


----------



## cl04k3d

in for extra cash for a better video card atm, hit with big bills had to sell most of my old stuff







Thanks!


----------



## HA3AP

Have spent all my spare cash on buying gifts for the family, haven't gotten anything for my self, always wanted an SSD, the 100$ will go towards purchasing it...


----------



## eden999

want 100$ towards a new gtx 465


----------



## Du-z

$100 to go towards 2x 1TB Spinpoint F3s

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

would be awesome to win 100, see what the fuss is about with these ssd's.


----------



## kev_b

I don't need $100 but if I did win I would just give it to my favorite charity in Wales, The Noah's Ark Appeal


----------



## frankenstein406

Could really use some cash for a 775 mobo. My 790 ultra died unexplainably died and evga keeps jerking me around. It was suppose to replace my abit fatality that died to and they wouldn't warranty it either. ****ty luck. Still using my msi mobo/amd 4200 amazing its still kicking after water cooling accidents and other things.


----------



## topdog

$100 would get me some nice new DDR3 RAM


----------



## Jplaz

$100 towards a GTS450 so I can fold more effectively.


----------



## godofdeath

$50 dollars towards getting a lian li pc-a05nb


----------



## srsdude

$100 towards the Razer Black Widow Ultimate keyboard

I wanted a mech KB for a while now.. Razer seems to have a good one


----------



## nakiki

i want to get a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## jdong92

$100 Sennheiser HD555


----------



## b0klau

$100 for a new SSD


----------



## 1keith1

100$ for a mechanical keyboard or possibly an H70.


----------



## hickmb34

$100 for new Memory upgrade.


----------



## H-man

Wishlist: a better PSU for wrath since Wrath's psu is on the way out, or money for a cheap laptop to replace my sigrig, alternately, a nivida GPU so I can fold.


----------



## EgoProxy

I want a dangerden waterblock for my gpu! ~100


----------



## [nK]Sharp

$100 towards getting a revodrive so I can boot quicker and play games faster


----------



## pig69

60GB SSD would be nice for Xmas & TY.


----------



## iSimon

$100 towards another HD for my media box which is rapidly running out of space!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

100 towards a SSD.

Marry christmas OCN!


----------



## to_the_zenith

I've got three PC's folding 24/7 for OCN, I'd hate for any of them to crash; so all I want for Christmas is some coin to put towards a 2Gb HDD so I can backup some ghosts.

You rock OCN, Merry Christmas!


----------



## losttsol

I wish for some green neon case feet and silver skull thumb screws with ruby red eyes.


----------



## Febreze

I wish for $100 to go towards better RAM or towards a WC Loop.
Happy Holidays =)


----------



## Cyph3r

$100 towards a new motherboard as my one is dying


----------



## 2danimm

congratz DJLiquid and werds!


----------



## pepejovi

100 $ towards a new case, the HAF 922!


----------



## Analog

Would like to get a new LCD Monitor or Either put it towards a custom water loop.


----------



## Ellis

Actually, if I won $100 I would use it to outright buy an SSD.


----------



## DreadedJoe

i need a proper monitor, being so close to my tv is weird on my eyes


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

so by being a member i'm already entered ? you guys are the best lol


----------



## Sirius

100$ towards Sandy Bridge!!

more benching and my 580 will be happier









Merry Christmas OCN


----------



## ESP

$100 towards medical expenses, amidoinitrite?


----------



## Chipp

Winners for yesterday are Psycho Homer and Tatakai All!









Stay tuned for tonight's draw!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*


so by being a member i'm already entered ? you guys are the best lol











Being a member didn't enter you, but posting in this thread to ask that question did!


----------



## caffeinescandal

$100 dollars for a decent psu, im doubting my 550w can handle my rig, plus its still with corsair and i havent been using my sig rig for a while now.


----------



## YuR!34

if i would win,i would spend it on a new monitor lolz,my 20"samsung died on me....just past warranty,.....now back to a 15" crt..........GL to all........who enter ......


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

I'm in, $100 for Razer Black Widow Ultimate and a new hdd


----------



## Aestylis

$50 towards a much better air cooler for my sig rig!


----------



## jak3z

$100 towards the XSPC Rasa kit or a 60Gb SSD.
Merry Christmas All, I won't regret joining OCN ever


----------



## flushentitypacket

in!

for a filco!


----------



## JorgyBaby

I've been wanting some speakers for my PC for ages, got recommended some from OCN, M-Audio AV-40s. I'd love to get them but just not had the cash available to do so.









Cheers OCN!


----------



## [\/]Paris

$100 towards a GTX 560!

Thanks a lot OCN team this is pretty cool!


----------



## Jmartinez06

I want some 100$ g.skill ram for christmas. 8geebees. My first build which I'm putting together on christmas with my girl! Yay. Thank you santa!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadrapole

100 towards a pair of DDR3 ram!


----------



## amder

100 towards a new keyboard, preferably mechanical!


----------



## Myrlin

Any amount towards P8P67 Deluxe! Thanks


----------



## ph4tandy

In for a new monitor or an SSD.
Thanks!


----------



## melterx12

im in for some cash toward HAF-932-KWN3 please!!!


----------



## kzinti1

ANY amount would sure help towards one of these!
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2
http://www.evga.com/products/moreinf...015-P3-1589-AR


----------



## Magus2727

$100 to go towards a second 24" monitor


----------



## Erick Silver

Well.. I could use one of the following:

a new 22" LCD Monitor for my computer OR
a newer for my computer mobo so I can pass this one on to my GF OR
a new case for my GF computer I am building OR
a new GPU for mine so I can pass my current on to my GF OR
a new PSU for my GF computer.

any one of those would help me tremendously to get her new rig up and running. Thanks!


----------



## SkillzKillz

$50 towards a Gym Membership to accomplish my New Year's Resolution of dropping a few lbs and putting on some muscle!


----------



## Aeloi

new video card


----------



## twich12

bix360 rad and some fittings, ill be selling my mcr320 on ocn if i get it


----------



## sbao26975

Need some money towards a new video card


----------



## computer/noob

$100 would be rather useful so i could get something towards a new PSU, GPU or CPU


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

$100 for a UD3P, so I can actually clock some of my CPU's a little higher. Or another GTX 460.


----------



## Kirasa

I'd definitely get an aftermarket cooler for my i7-930 and start doing some overclocking


----------



## princeofkolkata

i cud use $100 for my GPU.....need it badly for some 3d benches


----------



## zhevra

$100 towards finishing my case.


----------



## Mmmmbaato

$100 towards a new Computer Case because god knows this Antec Sonata Proto is just not cutting it for a gaming PC. Hahaha. And whatever is left over can go to a new Heatsink because this stock thing is garbango beans.


----------



## UnAimed

My case is falling apart literally, I would love to be able to purchase the Obsidian 800D

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-020-CS


----------



## Witchdoctor

I would like to use an H70 on my sons lan box

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181013


----------



## Ruckol1

$100 Cash prize,

Towards new GTX 460


----------



## pheoxs

100$ for me would go towards a new monitor to replace my aging 18.5" LG with 2 bright pixels.


----------



## Smackover

Helping my girlfriend build her first desktop. $100 towards her first graphics card, and great memories.


----------



## hyujmn

$100 cash towards a new GPU!


----------



## Blade Rage

$100 for a new set of cans! Audio Technica ATH-A700s

Thanks for this giveaway!


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

I need the money towards my upgrades.


----------



## IcedEarth

Money towards a 750W modular PSU to better future proof my rig for dual GPU's. It's the only thing I am really lacking at the moment in terms of my rig and them I'm golden.


----------



## slngsht

I'm trying to buy an Abit BP6 dual slot 370 motherboard to do some hwbot benching on. I've already had good success with an Asus CUSL2 motherboard, but i want to grab up some more matching processors to go dual.

I'm also looking for some tualatin socket converters. Both are pretty rare, and expensive when you find them. Since they are old tech, I'd love to get my hands on some, but I'm having a hard time justifying purchasing them.

Thanks for offering this!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

$100 towards a silverstone st1500 psu. My psu is barely cutting it for folding with overclocked gpus. st1500 would allow me to add a 4th 480 for folding.


----------



## Sainix

$100 for new monitor =p


----------



## Precision_PC

Looking to pick up a pair of 2GB DDR3 2200 MHz Super Talent CL8 sticks.
I can not seem to find prices for them, but a hundred bucks should help.

http://www.malabs.com/product.asp?product_sku=815&item_no=WS220UX4G8&show=b&pass=&shopid=


----------



## Doogiehouser

In, thanks for the great giveaway =D. Would like a new set of memory as mine are crapping out. Anything under $100 would work, not picky at the moment lol.


----------



## The_0ctogon

$100 towards a new PSU! Preferably something along the lines of a 750HX :3


----------



## milkcow500

$100 to finish my acrylic case (from scratch -[Project] Bluer Than Black) that I've been working on for 2 years. Some of the panels cracked, so I need to get some new ones and then get money for a drill that plugs into the wall instead of the battery powered one I have.


----------



## Limes

$100 towards my HTPC/Home Server Build.

Currently in the need for RAID controller, 2 TB hard drives, and a casing.


----------



## -Allen-

$100 for a new motherboard with overclocking capabilities to replace my acer one


----------



## disemvoweled

I'd love to win some $$$ to get either a more powerful PSU or a decent set of headphones


----------



## reedo

lol, I want a third cinema display for eyefinity


----------



## Darkseason

need an optical drive and a seagate momentus xt 500gb drive for my hackintosh build

"already purchased the OS from the apple store"

and need some new ram for my gaming rig something that uses less voltage "every once in a while my system crashes due to needing the ram at 1.8-1.9 volt to run"


----------



## ymetushe

Home Server based on AMD Zacate, specifically the upcoming Gigabyte mITX mobo. Hope to have a RAID 5 with 3+ 2TB+ drives in in, so I'm saving up now.
Thanks!


----------



## davea50

In. Been eyeing a c300 64gb ssd


----------



## Skizzorz13

100$ towards u2711 Ultrasharp would be awesome


----------



## wumpus

$100 towards an i7 920 would be nice after I had to sell mine for quick cash









thanks or the opportunity!


----------



## hli53194

Hmm so many options! Either a SSD for my crappy laptop, a Triple.Fi 10 for myself to use, or a used GTX470 to fold on for OCN.

EDIT: Or actually, $50 towards a SoundMagic PL50 will do too, or just $25 to get a couple of case fans, because a 9800GX2 + GTS250 + 8800GS is pretty hot while folding.


----------



## Arctucas

$100 to the Salvation Army or some other worthy charity to help those in need this Holiday season.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Infernosaint

$100 towards a second GTX460 so I can try SLI for the very first time.


----------



## theyellowlemon

$100 for a Q6600 would be cool.


----------



## AuraNova

I'd love to put $100 towards a digital camera. I've been in need of one for almost 2 years now.


----------



## SlaveOnDope

$100 for a GTS450 on the grid.


----------



## jemping

$100 for Samsung 2TB F4


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jemping;11706267*
> $100 for Samsung 2TB F4


I will second that.....


----------



## samuel002




----------



## Xye

ooo. 100 $ towards my CNC project would be nice. need a PC to run the thing (I don't have enough atm!


----------



## MrDeodorant

I could use some money to replace my HTPC's dead optical drive, or my main rig's power supply (so that I can return the one I borrowed from a friend).


----------



## TG Goose

I'm thinking 2011 is finally the year I get into water cooling. $100 would get me a nice block or pump!


----------



## mib2347

I've had a silverstone ft02 for a few months now and have been dying to sleeve all my cables but just don't have the money to do a proper job. That would be how I would spend it


----------



## Mushu

$100 towards windows 7 is cool, I'm building a system with my friend and I am slowly buying the parts right now and haven't gotten around to buying software.


----------



## qazzaq2004

100 dollars to a new SSD, been wanting to upgrade for so long.


----------



## SgtBigRig

$100 toward gettin mom a new PC.

if i have to go and fiddle with tat rusty pc one more time.. lol

a basic DIY kit would cure so much


----------



## PvtHudson

$100 towards another Agility 2 for some RAID action or a Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## the3lement

$100 toward watercooling!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

$100 towards a new desk and make over to my computer room


----------



## Jonesey I7

I would LOVE an ssd, so pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease pick me for $100 dollars towards a C300


----------



## jpyumul

2TB samsung F4!!! So I can backup and RMA my faulty F3.


----------



## Winrahr

I would love to get a SSD for $100, or some sleeving


----------



## Boi 1da

$100 towards the side panel for my cm690II, a sleeving kit and other


----------



## [email protected]$r1g

Since the day I won an OCing competition at Overclock.net ,I ever want to use LN2 for extreme OCing & benching.So in my wish list is to buy a LN2 pot that's kingpin F1 Gemini which is currently available.

This(100$) could help a lot


----------



## kpnamja

$100 for a new TRITTON AX51 Pro 5.1 True Surround Sound Headset!


----------



## forty2skates

Simple, a G700. $100 exactly.


----------



## IrDewey

I could really use some money towards some PS3 games, or some water cooling.


----------



## ColdRush

My Wish:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128421

$95. My current board is having stability issues at 4.2 and I know I can push this little i3 much further on my cooling setup. My board also doesnt have an onboard raid controller so getting a board that supports it would be nice. I bought a second drive assuming that most modern day boards supported raid but I was wrong. It also supports sli so I have the option to expand down the road.


----------



## thehybridkiwi

An SSD


----------



## theCanadian

I'll ask for what I've asked for every single time. A DVD drive/burner. And this year I'll ask for a SATA to eSATA cable too.

This one does it all for $25: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335
And this one is cheaper and is missing one format I might use: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289
eSATA cable: $4.50 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186106&cm_re=eSATA-_-12-186-106-_-Product

I hope and prey for these every time.


----------



## nakiki

i want to buy an ssd


----------



## madswimmer

$100 towards a new mobo


----------



## thobel

a drop into the 3d surround bucket


----------



## Lampen

$100 towards a DSLR for my upcoming trip back to Europe!


----------



## pash1k

$100 towards a GTX 470 ^_^


----------



## Tatakai All

This is the first time that I've won something here on OCN and I'd just like to thank all who have made these prizes possible. Thank you very much.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'd put it towards an h70

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...181013&Tpk=h70


----------



## dennisjai

I could use some more money for a GFX


----------



## greydor

$100 toward a new GTX 570!


----------



## Hydraulic

100 twards a XPSC rasa 360 kit.


----------



## AK-47

$100 towards a 470 or 570


----------



## BillOhio

I wouldn't mind seeing what the fuss is about with these SSD's


----------



## Shozzking

I'd like $100 towards a TJ07, I'm sooo close!!!


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Since I just got an SSD, I guess my wishlist would be $100 towards my new phone purchase in February...


----------



## Chipp

Tonight's winners are up! Congratulations to T3h_Ch33z_Muncha and skitzogreg!









Those big prizes are going away fast!


----------



## Tig.

Congratulations to the winners!

Hope I get to win the billion dollar prize as well!


----------



## grayfox99

$100 towards new powerboards, mice, keyboards, and ethernet cables for an age of empires 2 LAN setup


----------



## Mygaffer

Tos link to mini plug adapter, banana plugs, cables.

Thanks!


----------



## MoMurda

$100 dollars towards buying a vidcard, or a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. Hopefully a Gainward GTX 570. Soo sexy.







Thanks OCN!


----------



## Jonesey I7

GOD, how I would LOVE an ssd, SO my $100 would go toward a C300.


----------



## xx123j

$100 for more HHD's!


----------



## v1ral

Wish list is pretty much just a new keyboard and maybe a new mouse pad..
oh and Battlefield Bad Company 2.
Thanks
v1ral


----------



## nolonger

I'd like to get a couple fans to help cool my radiators and a few quick disconnects.


----------



## rainmaker

$100 towards some 6GB patriot RAM for my new i7 coming this xmas!


----------



## sweffymo

My CM V8 just isn't cutting it. I want to buy a CM Hyper 212+ and a couple of fans.

Thanks for doing this contest again!


----------



## garricktlee

$100 towards a power supply for my sisters computer


----------



## Mudfrog

$100 towards a new video card for my HTPC!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## dejanribic

100$ towards a better cooler!


----------



## Finny

$100 towards a new android phone would be nice...


----------



## anershay

$100 for a new not brown mobo.

Awesome contest! Thanks OCN.


----------



## Copenhagen69

$100 towards rent









thanks OCN!


----------



## BackBeat

$100 towards 320GB for OS and 500GB for Data Storage


----------



## Interpolation

My wish would be to see money go to someone who needs it the most based upon their sig hardware. Someone who does not have disposable income due to reasons related to age or school.

So for my $100 wish: Pay it forward!


----------



## morovain

Awesome! Lets see if I win


----------



## |-SparkZ-|

Im in







$100 would go towards a new graphics card and hard drive


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I would like to get some HD555's


----------



## flowers

Looking to purchase some Gentle Typhhons for a more sound/performance efficient rig.

Happy Holidays

Cheers,

Flowers


----------



## Josh154

Looking to get some ddr3 ram to finish my build. Have the funds for a mobo just need to get some ram now and would prefer to not sell off all my items







This would help tremendously!

This is the ram.


----------



## ikem

$100 towards a nice gpu... need an upgrade

thanks OCN for making a lot of members happy


----------



## stellarhopper

$100 towards a new graphics card!
Thank you!!


----------



## brandonwh64

100$ towards a 5970


----------



## thecrapler

I could use another hard drive








or some







till I


----------



## Code_Red421

my wish list would be 2 of these

500 GB HD's


----------



## leekaiwei

$100 for a pair of new earphones which actually fit in my ear and don't fall out. Also a stick of 2GB of RAM for my netbook since it's running so slow with only 1GB. Some SATA data and power cables would be nice too to bring my dormant hard drive into use. A new case would be nice if there was money spared over.

Or

$100 towards a new PSU since I'm currently using a generic 500W god knows what with overclocked CPU. I fear it may blow up anyday unless I get a new PSU lol.

Thanks!


----------



## yakub0

I change my previous statement, I would like $100 to go towards fixing up my old truck


----------



## Brian_

$100 towards my new bulldozer chip


----------



## Imrac

$100 towards a WD TV Hub for the living room!


----------



## Voltazar

$100 towards new video card... my 8800GT died a slow painful death.


----------



## [email protected]

My birthday is on the 22nd.. do i deserve 100 bucks? lol.

Kinda selfish excuse i guess sorry lol..

Just desperate to get something better than my GTX 460.

I just wanna be ready for Crysis 2. Ok i'm not gonna double post here anymore cuz it's wrong and i just did it. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## thisischuck01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];11718352*
> My birthday is on the 22nd.. do i deserve 100 bucks? lol.


So is mine! Can I have $100 as well?


----------



## [email protected]

wow really? Happy birthday dude lol.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian_;11717908*
> $100 towards my new bulldozer chip


this. but since its going to be AM3+,

i'd like $100 toward my new bulldozer chip and AM3+ motherboard


----------



## kyle5281

100 dollars towards a second evga 460gtx. or Another 6gb of ram.


----------



## spice003

keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

This may seem childish..But I really miss pokemon so... don't laugh

I'd like $100 to go towards a Nintendo DSi. I haven't played a PokeMon game since PokeMon Emerald.

Then again...Who doesn't like PokeMon? I mean seriously.


----------



## cyang09

$100 towards a new cpu for my mobo. I would really like to run something more than a sempron 140 xD.


----------



## Ellis

That has to be the most crazily unbalanced rig I have ever seen. A Sempron 140 with a Crosshair IV Extreme and a 5870? And a 950W PSU?


----------



## Jonesey I7

wishing and hoping while fingers, legs, and eyes are crossed.


----------



## greydor

Ahhhh! I won! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Ellis

Congrats man









*steals prize money*


----------



## X3NIA

$100 for building a PVC sim racing seat!


----------



## Skoobs

anything towards a folding farm PC!


----------



## PCWIZMTL

$100 towards an NZXT Phantom or a Corsair 600t

OCN rocks!!!


----------



## jacobthellamer

Compression fittings and tube for my GPU blocks to make my loop tidy again.


----------



## K10

$100 towards a cheap, decent video card.

EDIT: Or whatever I can get towards a cheap, decent video card


----------



## Dwalin Co

A cable sleeving from MDPC to tidy up all my cables.


----------



## thisischuck01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


wow really? Happy birthday dude lol.


Haha you too!


----------



## rx7speed

hoping for $100 bucks to go to help buy something. unsure what yet though but looking for either new grip for the camera, monitor, or video card. ah the choices of what to buy.


----------



## 420Assassin

$100 towards new monitor replace crt
$50 Steam game prob


----------



## bgtrance

One Asus Xonar DX would be nice for me


----------



## Gerik

$100 towards to gpu aftermarket cooling for and some 92mm fan


----------



## reggiesanchez

a hundred bucks would be enough to get my 2 460s on water for forum war pwnage.


----------



## Rangerscott

In. Need a bigger case.


----------



## Clloud

$100 to a 2nd ATI 6870


----------



## Randallrocks

$100 towards a bigger hard drive and water cooling.


----------



## Garionberg

Upgrading to 4gb's of RAM would make me very, very happy. As much as I love the freezing in photoshop...


----------



## nakiki

$ towards c300 please


----------



## null_x86

$100 towards some ram and some electronic bits and bobs would be really nice


----------



## oasis789

I'd really like a new mATX motherboard, so I could put my old graphics card to use in folding. The current rig only has space for one...


----------



## voigts

$100 for G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB (2 x 4GB) from Newegg.


----------



## Jonesey I7

$100 towards some last minute presents for the kids.


----------



## Chipp

Our winners for yesterday, December 20th - jemping and Dirtyworks!


----------



## dizz

First, thanks for the opportunity and happy holidays!

I'd spend the $100 towards a newer graphics card. I WOULD LOVE to get my hands on a GTX 460.

Thanks overclock.net!


----------



## mrcool63

count me in.need this money for gpu. please make me win...


----------



## CryWin

In.

Wishlist:
X25-V
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167030


----------



## BKsMassive

Any amount would be nice.









it will go towards a laptop for my college work


----------



## Bobicon

$100 bucks towards a new RAM kit.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

$100 toward a replacement graphics card for my dead one. Please?


----------



## monoLab

$100 towards an external HD. It's about time I start doing regular backups as I just lost a year's worth of audio master recordings for the second time.







.

This would be amazing - thanks OCN and Merry X-mas.


----------



## kga92

I need new speakers, currently using LAME x140's. 100 bucks would help alot


----------



## shujinkogg

$100 toward an internal storage drive. :-]


----------



## Cavi

$99.99 Micro Center SSD for a boot drive! Thanks!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

$100 dollars towards getting my GF something for xmas, she derserves it after letting me use her PC for the last couple weeks while I had to send my laptop in for repair. She does need a new coat..


----------



## Ellis

Cool story bro.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11729974*
> Cool story bro.


lol


----------



## thrasherht

I would love a wd black 1TB drive or money towards a second hd5770


----------



## GeekMan

$50 towards new headphones


----------



## Hokies83

I Am currently On unemployment.. Cause my Job is Seasonal..
The company i work for has had a hard year... And my Xmas Bonus was only 50$.

I would like 100$
To have a good Xmas For my son on his first Xmas... HE loves the Wiggles.
So i would like 100$ to buy him Wiggle toys shoes and some shirts for Xmas.

Thx a bunch!


----------



## RaCeR123

In, would love to get a new set of speakers!!!









Thank you OCN


----------



## GOTFrog

Im in sound card or PSU


----------



## LemonSlice

$100 or anything would go towards my mini-computer build







. This computer is too bulky to carry around so I need a smaller more portable machine.


----------



## jeffries7

$100 would go towards buying another GTX460 so that i can fold for OCN


----------



## aoc51

$100 towards a new Corsair PSU


----------



## lurkingdevil

$100 towards a new screen or increased hard drive space(hdd full).

My current 1280x1024 screen is like 5 years old, so would love to move to a bigger screen.

Gotta love OCN for these giveaways


----------



## blooder11181

in 
need to buy the kinect for my xbox 360


----------



## raiderxx

Mushkin SSD.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226168


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiderxx*


Mushkin SSD.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226168











That's what I said as well









'Cept I'd be getting it from someone on here, most likely.


----------



## gnarlybug5

well, i could either use it for an SSD... or a new set of headphones. my old headphones were okay, until they broke. :/ brother stepped on them. but, ive been hoping to start on building a decent but simple rig for my grandpa, he loves playing his Train Simulator games. The money would probably go towards that. his old computer just couldnt handle it on his 1080P tv.


----------



## Ellis

Make your brother pay for the 'phones


----------



## coffeejunky

I'd like to get an SSD, Probably a C300 or Vertex 2.
Awesome giveaway as usual


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats on those who recently won. Hope you have a great holiday! Keep it rolling guys!


----------



## shadow19935

I would like a HD 6870 Water block an EK Full nickel to boost the Oc'ing of my pc


----------



## Isopropyl

I happened to score one of the retail edge i7 970's. Now that was one hell of a score lets see if I can get one more!

I would love to get one of the XSPC Rasa kits to cool this amazing chip! (It is more then $100, so saying $100, $50, or hell $25 all of which can get me motivated to attempt watercooling)

Everyone have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!







WOOT!

OCN FTW!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Vertex SSD!


----------



## Mandy

$100 towards a new mechanical keyboard


----------



## Chipp

Winners for today - ellisbodds and caraboose.


----------



## Ellis

R u srs.

You cannot imagine how big the smile on my face is right now












































Thanks OCN!


----------



## jemping

Thanks a lot!!
This is the first time I won an OCN contest


----------



## robertoburri

My wishlist is short and to the point. I want a SSD or a GPU to use as a dedicated PhysX card (I would obviously buy it from OCN ).


----------



## Kick

 money towardsa a wc kit


----------



## pez

I'm in







. I'd like $100 to put towards a new sound card







.


----------



## caraboose

Oh my... Lucky me. Congrats to all other winners before ellisbodds and me, and any future winners








Thanks guys!


----------



## Itharus

$100 towards an XSPC rasa kit!


----------



## PeaYce

$100 towards more HDD space! <3


----------



## fencefeet

Count me in for $50 to get some replacement watercooling parts









You guys are the best. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ARavenousChimp

I'd sure like either prize so I could help my father out with his aging computer. being a single parent for the last 7 years, he doesn't have much to himself anymore.


----------



## eleanor296

To buy my girlfriend a ring, and hopefully get engaged.


----------



## boisssy

need some cash for an h70, so i aint stock no more!

pm me if i win!


----------



## digital0ne

2TB Western digital or a 6Gbit SATA controlled for my new SSD!

<3 OCN


----------



## bluebunny

towards a new video card


----------



## PRloaded

Towards a 6870 since my 4850 is BSoDing on me


----------



## Rhylian

I would dearly love an SSD for my OS drive if possible







preferable a 64g or so 100


----------



## DrDarkTempler

$100 toward one of my next semester class College Textbook


----------



## kinubic

would love either $50 or $100 for a new hard drive currently running out of space lol


----------



## velocd

$85 XSPC RX360 radiator for my first loop. ;-)


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11733229*
> R u srs.
> 
> You cannot imagine how big the smile on my face is right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks OCN!


grats dude


----------



## sidcitris

$100 towards Steam Holiday Sales!


----------



## Klinkey

$100/50/25 i dont mind (prefer the higher end though







) going towards my new (first build system) motherboard or RAM: (sig rig) and to help an aussie with the fact that everything is around %20 more expensive here


----------



## DayoftheGreek

$100 towards my first rig would be amazing! I have the case already, but I'm planning on a C300 and a gtx 570 so far. Of course since I won't be building until Sandy Bridge, I guess the $100 would really be going towards Christmas presents for the family.


----------



## PizzaMan

I basically need a whole new platform. Some paypal funds would be help out a bit.


----------



## Phalanx1

$ towards a new keyboard (LED Backlit) and mouse


----------



## Drakenxile

A fan controller and a couple GT-Ap15 if i can find em or if i can find it on special still a NZXT Phantom to replace my beast of a case i like my 800D but its to big it gets in the way and my back cant take much more since i have a dislocated disck in my spine a smaller case would be much better


----------



## Cmoney

$100 towards a new headset (because mine just broke and I am a gamer a need one bad!) and the rest towards a nice new mousepad


----------



## Agenesis

$100 would help me tremendously in getting a few sound proofing packs!


----------



## 5prout

The days are ticking by fast!


----------



## NameUnknown

50 or 100 would be more than excellent to help with a headset\headphones for gaming at night when i get home and everyone else is asleep.


----------



## vck

100 towards a new monitor rolling with an ancient HP crt ATM


----------



## waparson

$100 towards a corsair 800d to put my new rampage III extreme and 980x in.

$100 towards a GTX 580

$100 towards a new card for folding

Any of those would be nice....


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I could use $100 for a HT|OMEGA Striker 7.1 soundcard


----------



## Rpg2

$100 for a HD5850 Full Cover Block, for more Mhz of course.


----------



## sendblink23

$100 cash prize

I need it to be able to finally buy my GPU upgrade

$50 would help too


----------



## oliveryo

Cable Sleeving kit
Ipad


----------



## D0U8L3M

100$ twords an asus p6x58d-e mobo =D i already have half xD


----------



## Harrier

$100 towards a new monitor


----------



## Lostcase

$100 clams towards another 6870 pwease


----------



## Bastyn99

$100 towards a new cooler for my CPU, maybe a Hyper 212+ with some better fans, and some new/more memory sticks so I can push my OC further







That would be really nice


----------



## iPlay NakEd

Any amount of $ to an SSD or GTX 570.


----------



## Hokies83

Thanks OCN! So Far i have got my Son The Wiggles singing danceing guitar And the Blue Wiggles T shirt!


----------



## Benladesh

$100 towards a new keyboard. I'm still using mine from 7-8 years ago.


----------



## Strider_2001

I my dying for a new case...The one I have is starting to get cramped with my huge 8800GTX and 3 hard drives...etc...


----------



## Dar_T

$100 to a new mech keyboard.


----------



## sdla4ever

im always slow to these things now because of work!

Well

black tubing + clamps and a new pump since I just picked up a full cover block for the X58


----------



## Realcacheese

$100 towards a new gpu.


----------



## ShadowFox19

$100 towards my Mountian Mods Extended Ascension fund!


----------



## nakiki

$ towards a new set of g.skill flare ram plz


----------



## eternaldj

$100 towards a new PSU


----------



## jwpowers5

Up to $100 to get some better ram. I currently have 2gb ddr3 with win7 and virtual ram with 3.4ghz x 4 and a geforce 9800gx2 is getting slower by the day. I'm limited in what I can do with my computer, and I would love to get past this bottleneck before going to college next year.

I don't know exactly what ram I will get, but I'm thinking G-Skill.
I saw 8gb for $80 awhile back (compusa?), so it wouldn't cost that much.

This would really help me finally complete my build after my psu shorted out, taking my motherboard with it (and requiring a ram rma).
I don't know how long it will be before I am a desperately poor college student, so this would be great. Any amount would be appreciated, really.


----------



## Chipp

Wednesday's winners - garricktlee and Skuloth!







Congratulations!









Getting closer - ever closer!


----------



## tsm106

$100 for a RX360 radiator or $50 towards a XPSC Rasa cpu block would be super to kick start a project to watercool a PC-C32B. Much thanks in advance.


----------



## hitman1985

$ 100 for watercooling equipment for my new 2011 rig since after the move its been short on moneyz









bunch of gentle typhoons are pricey


----------



## unixaaron

A screen protector so my kid doesn't break it.

I've been to this site a lot.(its in my bookmarks) but since I just joined I'm not sure I can enter. But I did join Before I knew about the contest so thats about all I can say.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unixaaron;11748456*
> A screen protector so my kid doesn't break it.
> 
> I've been to this site a lot.(its in my bookmarks) but since I just joined I'm not sure I can enter. But I did join Before I knew about the contest so thats about all I can say.


Unfortunately you needed to have made at least ONE post PRIOR to the formation of this thread to enter so you probably aren't eligible.


----------



## Chris++

Would love to get myself a nice Bamboo Pen & Touch drawing tablet ($99) to further improve my digital art skills, as well as a way to try out my "touch friendly" mobile applications.

Edit: Even the lower prizes would help me buy this piece of hardware.


----------



## sendblink23

$100 I want to finally upgrade my GPU


----------



## AMC

$100 for a blu ray drive please







. I have 15 movies but no drive yet







.


----------



## MijnWraak

Building a Christmas HTPC, and would love either that $40 blu-ray drive on newegg, or $100 towards an SSD to test the waters and see how my mom reacts to seeing her shows start instantly
















Merry christmas!


----------



## KipH

There seems to be some mistake: I have not won. My wife said I can buy the SSD if I win!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69;11749067*
> There seems to be some mistake: I have not won. My wife said I can buy the SSD if I win!


Lol win or uhh lose >>?
Would love to win this to cover a lovey EK Supreme HF waterblock <3


----------



## Jonesey I7

$100 towards an SS, so I can fold all day and stay cool in Florida.


----------



## Copenhagen69

how about a nice new keyboard and mouse combo ...


----------



## ydna666

Dear Santa,

Could I please have $100 dollars towards a folding & PhysX GPU...

If not could I please have an Asus Xonar DX or a Blue Ray Drive?

Thanks & Merry Christmas,

ydna666


----------



## KJ4MRC

A $100 toward a new G19 would help me out alot because my old keyboard just died yesterday.


----------



## runningmann

i would love to have a NZXT vulcan MATX case....only 60. If I'm picked, 40 will go to charity.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146065&cm_re=nzxt_case-_-11-146-065-_-Product

love ocn


----------



## mdbsat

Blu-ray drive!

happy merry holidays.


----------



## alex-fitton

$100 towards a new pc case and extra gig of ram for my pc

=]

thank you


----------



## sendblink23

Dear ###### .... help me find Santa and convince him to gift me $100 to do some upgrades to my gaming section


----------



## jpyumul

$100 towards a new 2TB drive!!! PLEASE...


----------



## nakiki

$$ towards physx card plzz


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

100 towards a gts 450 to fold for overclock.net


----------



## Copenhagen69

a New quad cpu to crunch


----------



## OverSightX

i need to at least one contest here.


----------



## razr m3

H50








Thanks for the prizes!


----------



## Monsk

sound card, or money towards a new graphics card


----------



## IzninjaFTW

$100 toward a GTS 450 so I can fold more for OCN









I think it is great that your doing this, making peoples Christmas all awesome and stuff. Kudos to OCN


----------



## yksas

I would like $100 to put towards a H50 so I can fold without it overheating, EVERY. SINGLE. NIGHT.

Thanks


----------



## Ecochamp

I would love $100 dollars to put towards a GPU for my younger brother.

Thanks!! :3


----------



## computeruler

A preamp or amp or a projector screen and a new graphics card cooler.


----------



## mav2000

Damn...still not won...


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;11758478*
> Damn...still not won...


same


----------



## max it

I seriously need a non-stock cooler to overclock and fold at the same time...
Darn that stock!!!


----------



## sintricate

I need $100 to go towards an SSD!


----------



## Drumheros

$100 towards a new Laptop for school.


----------



## Z Naught

Money towards a second GTX 470.


----------



## Chipp

Digigami and Baldy - congratulations!


----------



## pcguy5

merry christmas ^^


----------



## nolimits882000

$100 towards my new dual CPU board would be great.


----------



## FuriousNoodle

I'd love $100 for an SSD in my rig.

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Nightz2k

$100 for a few more Steam games that are on sale is always good to have.







\

I still need to get Spec Ops yet too. _(It doesn't go cheap, lol)_

Or maybe a 2x2GB Memory set. For $100 I could upgrade almost anything on this ol' PC.


----------



## waar

can we enter more than once?

i got my keyboard (ended up selling some sneakers to get the money)

wouldnt mine 100, or 50 towards an SSD


----------



## croSSeduP

This mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130265R
and/or these headphones:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106328&cm_re=sennheiser_hd_280_pro-_-26-106-328-_-Product


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;11759239*
> can we enter more than once?
> 
> i got my keyboard (ended up selling some sneakers to get the money)
> 
> wouldnt mine 100, or 50 towards an SSD


Post as many times as you like, however, when I draw winning posts I will only accept the _first_ post a member has made in this thread as an entry.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I thought we could only post once, water-cooling funds


----------



## gooddog

an accelero GPU cooler would be cool!


----------



## v1ral

I would like a new keyboard preferably maybe a black widow mech. keyboard so I can see what all the fuss is about.. 
or some funds to go towards a higher resolution monitor..
or some funds for non computer related stuff like fix my moped.
I miss running that thing.
Thanks.
v1ral


----------



## vtech1

i would also like a new keyboard, i spilled some coffee on my g15 and now half the keys dont work ,and this cheap .99cent toy kb sucks i called logitech and they gave me 2 50%off coupons and i wanted to get the g19 for $99 with 1 coupon and give the other coupon away as a freebie
hope i get picked. merry xmas


----------



## Mattb2e

Could use the money to get a low profile video card, psu, and blu ray drive for an HTPC build. I could alternatively use it towards a second 5770, or towards a 6870.


----------



## Zeke311

I would _jump_ at a chance to replace my CM Hy 212+ with a Megahalem or Thermaltake Ultra HS with some sweet Scythe 120mms --- with anything left over, I will by supplies needed to lap the new HS & my Phenom II X4 970 BE ... 4.5GHz (!), HERE I COME !!! (I hope.)


----------



## daltontechnogeek

So, can't remember if I posted here or not, but I'd use the money to help with my brothers computer and some to go towards some new fans or to replace my messed up drive I bought from LG, because it "isn't compatible" with Windows 7


----------



## Shiveron

Scratch the ram, getting some for a great price off a fellow OCN'er. Could still use new HDD's though







.


----------



## FannBlade

I could buy some paint for the next "case giveaway" Whooo Hoooo


----------



## Lutro0

100 or 50 or 25, (really anything helps lol) twards a WC Loop. Thanks


----------



## pzyko80

sold the sig rig due to the economic crunch so i would like more ram for my laptop and a bigger hard drive for christmas. merry christmas to all and good luck


----------



## veblen

It'd be great to have another rig for folding!


----------



## 4Brand

My investment would be towards an SSD.


----------



## Savvas M

my investment would be towards an led tv for the house =]


----------



## Theory

some tubing and compression fittings


----------



## rsfkevski

I'd like $100 to put towards my X-Fire setup


----------



## JTD92

$100 towards a new graphic card like the 5770.


----------



## Aysx

$100 towards upgrading my families outdated wireless equipment currently in place now.

Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## nakiki

thermalright silver arrow plz sir


----------



## Outcasst

I would like to be entered to get myself some DDR3. Thanks


----------



## phil823

a new CPU heatsink!

Corsair H50 or H70!

or

headset for the wife....100$ i could do both!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

in for more water cooling stuff im addicted.


----------



## allenottawa

Are we allowed to more than once?

I'd like to get a i5/i7 for folding.


----------



## lanken123

My dream case, lian-li pc-a0b5


----------



## OJX

Another kid of 2x2GB of G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 at 1600 would be nice


----------



## Zackcy

A new sound card for my rig. 5.1 surround sound is not good with dedicated sound.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;11759016*
> Digigami and Baldy - congratulations!


Woohoo I won!









Thanks admin and Chipp, and Merry Christmas to all OCN'ers!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;11759016*
> Digigami and Baldy - congratulations!


first class prizes for first class folders


----------



## Carlitos714

$100 toward a new lens. I have the cheapest lens right now. need a new one


----------



## komichi

100 toward a new GPU! ATI fried.


----------



## Raiden911

in for a headset


----------



## Chipp

Its a bonanza!

computeruler, NewAtOCing, OJX, geoxile, Live_free - congratulations! The prizes start flying for the next 24 hours, and everything will be gone by tomorrow night!


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I'm In!
Looking to get a new monitor, money toward a new DSLR, or money towards new PC parts for the upcoming new processors. So yeah, $100 towards one of those causes.... been wanting a new monitor and wanting to get into DSLR's for years.

Thanks for having this OCN!


----------



## Vermillion

In!
I could use some cash. My 2nd Swiftech pump just went bad.








$50/100


----------



## terence52

i am in. mobo just fried itself while folding..















100 for me to fund another mobo
actually.. any amount would do. i just need to get it back up. lol


----------



## harrison

i need a gpu for folding like a 470 or somthing


----------



## Baking Soda

50/100 dollars toward a new mobo. (asus IV 890fx)


----------



## Live_free

Yay I won 25 dollars.


----------



## nooblit202

in for $50 / $25 going towards new 6870


----------



## Kaoz

$50 for THQ Bundle on Steam!


----------



## edalbkrad

50$ for an AM3 motherboard








Buy and Sell Condo for sale SM Condo
Eton Ayala Land soundsystem for rent


----------



## Barry

im in,.i need some new ram


----------



## Chipp

Candy_van and UnAimed; congratulations!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Candy_van and UnAimed; congratulations!










I think you spelled my name wrong..


----------



## Anth0789

Id sure like to be in, maybe change my mobo for something better.


----------



## jaredgomez

Any guitar controller for PS3
Better CPU cooler so i can overclock
Money to help fund a college student's car


----------



## k44k

Wish to have a new power supply cos my existing one is on the blink.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like i might need a new psu.. some christmas.. it started not to boot!

I'm never buying a psu from forums again and it has no warranty! What was i thinking! Help me out!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

As Ron White put it:

Pick Me! Pick Me!

$100 - epic 2.1 Logitech speakers
$50 - Remote control for laptop (to hook up to TV)


----------



## Crooksy

EKWB - Full nickel waterblock.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-su...k-for-amdintel

Thnaks for the oppertunity!


----------



## smashblock

In -
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=12597


----------



## nakiki

hard drives for raid0 please


----------



## chadrew

$50 for new case with better cooling (I'm thinking Antec 300 or Thermaltake Element T)


----------



## 713King

Congratulation guys. Spend the money well!


----------



## ferhat

50 For a better case and coolers


----------



## Chipp

Dizz, Theory, xToaDx, robertoburri, Markeh! Wahoo!


----------



## rpgman1

There goes my chance of winning something on OCN. Congratulations to the winners and hope you spend the money well for what upgrades you want.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1;11774780*
> There goes my chance of winning something on OCN. Congratulations to the winners and hope you spend the money well for what upgrades you want.


Why is that? There is still several more to be handed out yet, although all of the $100 prizes have been handed out.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11774824*
> Why is that? There is still several more to be handed out yet, although all of the $100 prizes have been handed out.


Well, if I do get $50 it would be for a Steelseries SX mouse pad. $25 would be for Steam games.


----------



## chadrew

$25 for a Steelseries mouse pad


----------



## Jonesey I7

$25 for some stripper at my local bar.


----------



## hli53194

$50 is enough to still get a PL50, so don't give your hopes up yet.


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11775014*
> $25 for some stripper at my local bar.


Money well spent


----------



## Mongol

$50 to help towards my woman getting her nails done.

@%$%@!

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Dan17z

cash towards a WC loop. Please


----------



## molino

i like random prizes
im in


----------



## phil823

Corsair HD50 and headset for the wife to skype her parents!

in again!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Need cash towards finishing my sons pc, so I can get him off mine!
In!


----------



## dominique120

$100 to a 1TB HDD and the rest towards gifts I had no money to buy


----------



## Dirtyworks

Oh wow, I haven't checked this thread since I posted in it and I just found out I won $50!
<3 OCN


----------



## Chipp

razr m3, Allenssmart, Blue Marker, .:hybrid:., GapTroll; you've won!









Hmm... Seems all we have left are $50 prizes, and just a couple of hours to give them all away!


----------



## Jonesey I7

$50 towards some shrouds.


----------



## Winrahr

$50 so i can get started with sleeving


----------



## [nK]Sharp

$50 for a new pair of shoes


----------



## dvast8n

I would use $50 for IC Diamond 24 Carat TIM, case fan and 5.25 fan controller.


----------



## spice003

$50 for a DAC


----------



## Chipp

mbarry, Savvas M, Krusher33, advanceagent, 420Assassin, franz, [nK]Sharp - folks, thats all she wrote!







Thanks to all of you for taking the time to enter, congratulations to our winners, and may you all have a safe and successful new year.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## phil823

EDIT: ahh i missed it!


----------



## Mattb2e

Gratz all!


----------



## geoxile

Lol wow, for a moment I was like, huh that guy's name looks like mine ***.


----------



## KOBALT

Congrats all! Hope everyone had a nice holiday!


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;11771409*
> Candy_van and UnAimed; congratulations!










...........









Awesome, thank you OCN!!!!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Holy cow I won something









Can actually get these boots I wanted for winter, thanks OCN


----------



## 420Assassin

Nice didnt expect to win $50 that helps..

Mark it for services.. made more sense over goods..


----------



## [email protected]

congrats those who won.. man i never win anything online.. crap.


----------



## Th0m0_202

WHY DIDNT I SEE THIS EARLIER!!!! super sad face







lol. congrats to the ppl who won and ocn for being more than generous.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Markeh

Well, now that I have my netbook, I'm going to spent my $100 prize that I've won, on a WWAN card, RAM upgrade and maybe put a bit towards it myself and get myself an external HDD


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Assassin;11778817*
> Mark it for services.. made more sense over goods..


I marked it as goods since that is what it would be used for, I hope there isn't a difference between the two though


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh;11779387*
> Well, now that I have my netbook, I'm going to spent my $100 prize that I've won, on a WWAN card, RAM upgrade and maybe put a bit towards it myself and get myself an external HDD


You won $100 as well? Congrats man







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;11779831*
> I marked it as goods since that is what it would be used for, I hope there isn't a difference between the two though


Yeah I thought the same thing, I hope I wasn't supposed to mark it as services


----------



## KW10001

Darn, didn't win... Well congratulations to all the winners!!! Spend your new moolla wisely!!!


----------



## Lostcase

congratulations guys! ocn kicks butt.


----------



## jpyumul

Well... I didn't get any but I'm sure there is always next year


----------



## [email protected]

yea..


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11783474*


This, cuz I won








I think I marked it as goods too, in USD - that 30 extra cents could help


----------



## 420Assassin

OP says its in USD as for the goods and services its dosnt really matter i think. How does paypal really know why people give people money.. its just to help organize their records i believe


----------



## null_x86

Ah come on, I didnt win?

/me thinks this is rigged


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats to all the winners and may OCN continue to rule the information highway with the best crew out there.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I hope I sent the request in right









Bought some new shoes yesterday on boxing day and will probably use the money I get from here on the steam sale if anything pops up.


----------



## Frank08

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## KW10001

Me wishes this was Socialist Forum... we all get 12¢


----------



## staryoshi

I really need to check the promo forum more often, I missed this one -_-


----------



## Digigami

Wow, what an awesome surprise to come home to after Christmas holidays! Thanks Chipp and OCN for another great giveaway! I will be using it to further my folding efforts for team OCN of course.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone here!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## spartacus

Congrats winners, buy yourself something fun!


----------



## 420Assassin

Ohh i did lol got me a HR-05-SLI-IFX for my chipset a 12gram tube of as5 and couple feet of u-channel rubber edge trim to finish off hard drive bay window mod i did wile back.. Now need to get my winnings from here pay off my purchases


----------



## Killam0n

I just wanted to say THANKS to the people that ran this giveaway. I did not win anything, but I totally feel like the people that donated money deserve props/ thanks.

Thank you, and thanks OCN for being an awesome place to hang out on the internet.








I hope everyone on OCN is having a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## DJLiquid

wow - thanks OCN... can't believe I won









nice thing to see when you log in on vacation


----------



## Markeh

With my prize money, I bought:

2GB RAM for my HP Mini 210
A netbook bag
A camera battery and case (for my new Panasonic Lumix TZ8)

There's about Â£3 left. So my HTPC budget is now raised by Â£3.


----------



## hli53194

Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


Ah come on, I didnt win?

/me thinks this is rigged










Hey, no worries, OCN always has promotions like these, they take good care of the community. My theory is, eventually, you will win something, so don't give up. Who knows? Maybe you'll win the autographed GTX285.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbarry*


Hey, no worries, OCN always has promotions like these, they take good care of the community. My theory is, eventually, you will win something, so don't give up. Who knows? Maybe you'll win the autographed GTX285.










^this.

I signed up for "Win your Wishlist last year as well. Plus the many promotions over the past couple of years. Only won stickers before this one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

So far this year I've received the free Applique and two free Lanyards. That's three out of the four promotions I signed up for. They still have one more going that I signed up for so it might be 4 out of 5 if I get lucky.


----------



## Erick Silver

That GTX285 will probably got to someone that has Tri SLI GTX570s instead of someone that can actually use it to upgrade their rig. Its just Murpheys Law. Its the way it works.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That wouldn't surprise me one bit. It would be like Syrillian (sp?) winning the "I Need A New Case" contest.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That wouldn't surprise me one bit. It would be like Syrillian (sp?) winning the "I Need A New Case" contest.


*Yes you spelled it right*

Well, now that someone's pointed it out... 









That Stallion fella didn't win this contest, did he? I'm pretty sure HE doesn't need this money!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


That GTX285 will probably got to someone that has Tri SLI GTX570s instead of someone that can actually use it to upgrade their rig. Its just Murpheys Law. Its the way it works.


Yeah









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That wouldn't surprise me one bit. It would be like Syrillian (sp?) winning the "I Need A New Case" contest.


I lol'd. I think that is how you spell it as well.

I don't deserve to win this that much - I won $100 in here so it'd be nice to see this go to someone who could make use of it and who couldn't afford a new card if they wanted one.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I won $50 and didn't receive any money from any relatives or anything this year so it helped a bit to get stuff I actually wanted









Of course it was nothing I really _needed_ but I can justify that, I think.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;11844837*
> I won $50 and didn't receive any money from any relatives or anything this year so it helped a bit to get stuff I actually wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was nothing I really _needed_ but I can justify that, I think.


*Did you win a prize above?* Claim it by sending a PayPal money request to '[email protected]' _and_ PMing me with the subject line "Win your Wishlist" and the contents of your message including your PayPal address

^^
this


----------



## Psycho Homer

Due to my horrible short term memory







I just remembered this contest. I was amazed that I won. Can't remember if I've even won any raffles at all. I would like to thank overclock for being generous! And for providing a great internet abode


----------



## Hy3RiD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chipp;11661630*
> $25 - .:hybrid:.


fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD;11846564*
> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


oh that sucks. LOL.


----------



## calavera

congrats to all the winners and happy new year!!


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP;11759287*
> This mobo:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130265R
> and/or these headphones:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106328&cm_re=sennheiser_hd_280_pro-_-26-106-328-_-Product


Changed my mind; I want THIS mobo:
http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Crosshair-II-Formula-Motherboard/dp/B0015M6EVG/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293943657&sr=8-1-fkmr1]Amazon.com: Asus Crosshair II Formula Socket AM2+/ nForce 780a SLI/ FSB 5200/ 3-Way SLI/ A&V&2GbE/ ATX Motherboard: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP;11858833*
> Changed my mind; I want THIS mobo:
> Amazon.com: Asus Crosshair II Formula Socket AM2+/ nForce 780a SLI/ FSB 5200/ 3-Way SLI/ A&V&2GbE/ ATX Motherboard: Electronics


ummm, you know the contest is over right.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;11858843*
> ummm, you know the contest is over right.


Yeah, this. xD


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;11858843*
> ummm, you know the contest is over right.


maby he lives 7 days in the past







just kiddin man..

Congrats again to fellow winners







and Happy New Years to all of you on overclock.net
















any idea when winners will be receiving prizes?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


maby he lives 7 days in the past







just kiddin man..

Congrats again to fellow winners







and Happy New Years to all of you on overclock.net
















any idea when winners will be receiving prizes?


I got mine a couple of days ago


----------



## 420Assassin

I see...
Ya im sure i will get mine soon then.. I am patient and understanding so realize it takes time alota people won and takes time to get everyone done.

Also i had to create a pay-pal just for this.. Never had one before no need always used a buddy todo online purchases


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


I see...
Ya im sure i will get mine soon then.. I am patient and understanding so realize it takes time alota people won and takes time to get everyone done.

Also i had to create a pay-pal just for this.. Never had one before no need always used a buddy todo online purchases


Traditionally, we pay out prizes every Monday night.







There were a couple extra payment rounds made during the holidays, but we're mostly back on schedule.


----------



## 420Assassin

ya waz just curious if the prizes have started to get handed out. But seems they have so hopefully im within the month or so.. But whenever is cool, im a patient person and im sure alota work get this all done


----------



## computeruler

Oh my god I won! I nearly dropped my laptop! I can finally get a new hard drive!!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computeruler;11864368*
> Oh my god I won! I nearly dropped my laptop! I can finally get a new hard drive!!


You'd *need* a new hard drive if you did drop it


----------



## 420Assassin

time for ssd







lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Assassin;11864528*
> time for ssd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Good choice if you have a habit of nearly dropping your lappy.


----------



## 420Assassin

who came up with that let put a platter that spins at 5400RPM usually some more some less that has a metal army that flies back and forth in a laptop.. Somethin you know user is goin to toss on bed drop on couch and then the accidental drops


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Assassin;11864724*
> who came up with that let put a platter that spins at 5400RPM usually some more some less that has a metal army that flies back and forth in a laptop.. Somethin you know user is goin to toss on bed drop on couch and then the accidental drops


Because if the hard drive in a laptop breaks and it's the user's fault, a lot of people will return it to the manufacturer (and pay for it) so that means more money for them


----------



## Markeh

To be honest, when I found, I shouted out a very loud and naughty swear word beginning with the sixth letter of the alphabet. Then ran downstairs, shouting woohoo, in my dressing gown and pants. :S


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11866105*
> Because if the hard drive in a laptop breaks and it's the user's fault, a lot of people will return it to the manufacturer (and pay for it) so that means more money for them


imagine if hard drives the size and speed they are today were made in the 60's when stuff was built to last.. My grandma still has a floor model tv that works flawlessly and gets used daily to this day


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Assassin;11884321*
> imagine if hard drives the size and speed they are today were made in the 60's when stuff was built to last.. My grandma still has a floor model tv that works flawlessly and gets used daily to this day


I know, in some ways it's a shame that things aren't really built to last in the same way that they used to be, but in other ways it's not.

The computing world wouldn't be the world it is now if that was the case - everyone would still be using original Pentiums xD


----------



## 420Assassin

no people would upgrade due to faster speeds being out. Then people frying them with overclocking. But ya now a days everything built to last just till the longest warranty is done then break and make the real money in repairs


----------

